# The Haarp Machine



## Sikthness

So this band. formerly HAARP, signed to Sumerian. Check this playthrough out on Heavy Blog. Sumerian Records Signs The HAARP Machine - Heavy Blog Is Heavy.

Prog/Tech Death, a bit in common with the Faceless. but real unique riffing. really hittin a sweet spot for me, im very excited


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone




----------



## technomancer

Surprised they didn't post this themselves since they have an account


----------



## Sikthness

Does anyone know where I could acquire some of their music? Either purchase, download, whatever.


----------



## vampiregenocide

One of the riffs there really reminded me of a Necrophagist track.


----------



## Riggy

Sikthness said:


> Does anyone know where I could acquire some of their music? Either purchase, download, whatever.


They don't have an album out as of yet.

It's fucking awesome stuff though. Going to be keeping a close eye on them.


----------



## AySay

Mumin Machine!

Was wondering why they were so quiet for a while. So excited for this!!!!


----------



## Sebski

I beg someone tabs out that riff from 2:19-2:48. That was disgustingly sick.


----------



## NaYoN

On their facebook page they have a full song.


----------



## JosephAOI

That playthrough was FUCKING INCREDIBLE. I'm picking up their album as soon as they release it.


----------



## KoenDercksen

That man is fucking alien, I swear. Fucking incredible.
Picking this up for sure!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Sweet fucking jesus.


----------



## ThePinealGland

His style reminds me of Marc from Veil of Maya a little bit. Didn't see anything super impressive, but I enjoyed it.

Was he playing through a laptop or something? You can hear the strings getting picked before you hear amp sim...


----------



## KoenDercksen

ThePinealGland said:


> His style reminds me of Marc from Veil of Maya a little bit. Didn't see anything super impressive, but I enjoyed it.
> 
> Was he playing through a laptop or something? You can hear the strings getting picked before you hear amp sim...



Probably some camera sound left in or something...


----------



## adrock

damn


----------



## Kurkkuviipale




----------



## Scar Symmetry

This is my old drummer's new band.

I have to say, this track is mighty impressive.


----------



## KoenDercksen

You played with the guy? 

Holy shit.


----------



## AySay

Someone help me tab this. I have like 1/2 done...


----------



## Rick

vampiregenocide said:


> One of the riffs there really reminded me of a Necrophagist track.



I believe at least one of them played with Necrophagist.


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l

Sooo stoked!!


----------



## nojyeloot

Sikthness said:


> Does anyone know where I could acquire some of their music? Either purchase, download, whatever.



Twitter


----------



## Sikthness

AySay said:


> Someone help me tab this. I have like 1/2 done...


 
I will not be helping you, I will however be requesting you message me once you have completed. Or even just what you have. Good luck !


----------



## JosephAOI

Sikthness said:


> I will not be helping you, I will however be requesting you message me once you have completed. Or even just what you have. Good luck !


This.


----------



## Aurochs34

fuck.


----------



## AySay

I'll post it soon...


----------



## Hyliannightmare

dude fuk that guy just chillen there playin that crazy shit like it's nothing..


----------



## AySay

OK. This is obviously a little difficult, and the tuning is really confusing. It looks like cgcfad, but sometimes he hits the 5th string open for an "E" note? 

Anyways, only the "easy" parts lol: not easy at all...) and probs wrong...

but it's a start... 

http://www.mediafire.com/?2lrvv3o7oax3274


----------



## Nyx Erebos

Not as crazy souding as the faceless (I love them so much) but it sounds interesting.

And I can hear the thick strings


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Rick said:


> I believe at least one of them played with Necrophagist.



Not sure what you mean by this.

If you mean played in Necrophagist, then no.

If you mean went on tour with Necrophagist in a previous band, then no because he wasn't in the band at that time.


----------



## Antimatter

I've only heard that one song and I already love it. I'm always amazed to see players like that look so bored when they play such technical songs


----------



## numberonejrio

That playthrough. Oh my god. I'll have to keep an eye out for these guys.


----------



## Sikthness

Anyways, only the "easy" parts lol: not easy at all...) and probs wrong...

but it's a start... 

haarp.pdf[/QUOTE]


^ this sounds pretty good. Respect on being able to put that together so fast, I thought it'd be a while before we got a tab for this song. Anyway, thanks for the effort man, it's much appreciated!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

The|HAARP|Machine - BandPage | Facebook

They have the full mix of the song(The Escapist Notion) on their Facebook.


----------



## AySay

Sikthness said:


> ^ this sounds pretty good. Respect on being able to put that together so fast, I thought it'd be a while before we got a tab for this song. Anyway, thanks for the effort man, it's much appreciated!



Need Nolly to finish it. I think he is friends with the haarp guys.
can anyone _play_ it? I can only get to like 80% speed.


----------



## -Nolly-

AySay said:


> Need Nolly to finish it. I think he is friends with the haarp guys.
> can anyone _play_ it? I can only get to like 80% speed.



I recorded some pre-pro demos for them over a year ago now, including this song (but not this version) - Mu'min had everything tabbed out in Guitar Pro so official tabs do exist. Whether he's planning on putting them out publicly I have no idea though.


----------



## AySay

^ 
Thanks for the info!

Your solo on Pleiadian Keys was amazing!

BTW is this stuff in CGCFAD? or something similar?


----------



## -Nolly-

Thanks, yeah it's drop-C


----------



## Sikthness

AySay said:


> Need Nolly to finish it. I think he is friends with the haarp guys.
> can anyone _play_ it? I can only get to like 80% speed.


 

Yeah I'm about right there too, not quite full speed, at least not cleanly. Its fun to play though, I can't wait to hear more shit from them, and hopefully those tabs see the light of day. I love when a band puts out their own guitarpro tabs, knowing its 100%.


----------



## leonardo7

That is some awesome stuff. I will buy this. I only play 7 strings but IMO that stuff right there is easier to play on a 6


----------



## btfsam

If I'm correct this is andrew reynolds (ex- viatrophy) new band. Been listening to their demos and stuff for a while, so awesome they got signed to sumerian, lucky fucks.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

btfsam said:


> If I'm correct this is andrew reynolds (ex- viatrophy) new band. Been listening to their demos and stuff for a while, so awesome they got signed to sumerian, lucky fucks.



Yes, correct.


----------



## TheBotquax

Just found out about them!

FFFUCCCCKEN SICK!

Who knows, maybe they'll get famous and I can be the hipster of the group going "I remember when they first got signed to sumerian!"


----------



## AySay

For anyone as obsessed with this as me, I just finished this tab...bar one bar (fail pun). Looks/sounds correct to me. 

escapist notion.pdf


----------



## Sebski

AySay said:


> For anyone as obsessed with this as me, I just finished this tab...bar one bar (fail pun). Looks/sounds correct to me.
> 
> escapist notion.pdf



Good job for the most part, there's a fwe little errors just like with rests instead of held notes but more noticeably is the sick riff after the djihad(lol) bit. The short palm muted run in bar 68 seems wrong, especially after watching what he plays in the video. And also bar 70 is wrong in that it hasn't got the ringing notes bit, and the notes for that moment are also wrong in the tab, at least I'm pretty sure the tab's wrong there.

But thanks so much for working all of this already, I'd spend some time myself working out those little bits but I'm got exams all this week :/


----------



## The McThief

This band is SO FREAKING AMAZING! Really looking forward to the album!

I have a kind of stupid (but serious) question: is it pronounced "the harp machine" or "the h-a-a-r-p machine?"


----------



## AySay

^
Harp. Saying "dude, have you heard the H A A R P machine yet?" would suck...



Sebski said:


> Good job for the most part, there's a fwe little errors just like with rests instead of held notes but more noticeably is the sick riff after the djihad(lol) bit. The short palm muted run in bar 68 seems wrong, especially after watching what he plays in the video.



This part confuses me. What i hear is not what is played. he looks like he's doing something from 1-6th frets, but it sound like the tab.



Sebski said:


> And also bar 70 is wrong in that it hasn't got the ringing notes bit, and the notes for that moment are also wrong in the tab, at least I'm pretty sure the tab's wrong there.



Yeah, in the video he plays the ringy thing starting on the 3rd fret 2nd string. I however am too n00b to play the make that big position jump mid-riff. the 
-7ring-- is just my attempt at it...
---7h8--

But thanks so much for working all of this already, I'd spend some time myself working out those little bits but I'm got exams all this week :/[/QUOTE]

Let me know when you do. Need compreet tabs


----------



## Sikthness

Yeah, in the video he plays the ringy thing starting on the 3rd fret 2nd string. I however am too n00b to play the make that big position jump mid-riff. the 
-7ring-- is just my attempt at it...
---7h8--

But thanks so much for working all of this already, I'd spend some time myself working out those little bits but I'm got exams all this week :/[/QUOTE]

Let me know when you do. Need compreet tabs [/QUOTE]

Don't get discouraged, its awesome that you have posted a fairly accurate tab for such a new song so quick. I wish this happened more often. I've already been searchin high n low for an Aliases 'What's Left For Us?' tab .


----------



## squid-boy

I saw this on Facebook via my vocalist friend wanting to punish me for not showing up to band practice on account I had the flu. He made me feel inferior.


----------



## The McThief

AySay said:


> ^
> Harp. Saying "dude, have you heard the H A A R P machine yet?" would suck...



Hahaha yeah I figured. Thanks a lot for the help!


----------



## HAARP

Thanks for the positive feedback. Good job on the tab!


----------



## CD1221

that sounded excellent. will keep an eye out for an album release.


----------



## Quantumface

Love shit like this, when a guitarist surfaces with a unique style. cant wait to hear all the other crazy riffs hes gonna put out


----------



## AySay

Did anyone catch the interview on Total Rock? Or better, download it?


----------



## adrock

i listened to all of it, did not download it though. anything specific you want to know? it was a two hour program, so it was a lot of scattered information in between songs.


----------



## Cynic

2:26 makes me bob my head in so many different ways. haha

Guitarist looks pretty snooty though. lol


----------



## adrock

Cynic said:


> Guitarist looks pretty snooty though. lol


hahaha, he's not. i've been emailing back and forth with him a 'lil bit, super nice guy. and he seemed very nice on the radio show yesterday too.


----------



## Sikthness

Was new material played on the radio show?


----------



## Doug N

They should be renamed the FAAP Machine.


----------



## theperfectcell6

Doug N said:


> They should be renamed the FAAP Machine.


----------



## adrock

Sikthness said:


> Was new material played on the radio show?


unfortunately no


----------



## omentremor

Phenomenal stuff


----------



## JaeSwift

Really dig this band, OP, thanks for posting!


----------



## adrock

just found another track on youtube, pretty damn good.


----------



## Cadavuh

I dig this. A lot.


----------



## concertjunkie

can't wait for this to drop!.


----------



## Riggy

Their first date is with Animals as Leaders @ Reading Face Bar. I may have to travel down for this one.

Lower the Populace is pretty awesome too. Rapidly becoming one of my favourite bands 







That is a fucking awesome gig.


----------



## nikolazjalic

Hey guys, I uploaded a cover of The Escapist Notion if anyone is interested. I'd love to hear some feedback.


----------



## Quantumface

that would appear to be an outstanding cover^

maybe the man himself would like to comment.

good job mate, did you find a tab then?


----------



## Sikthness

New song is fucking awesome. Where is AySay, he tabbed The Escapist Notion in a few days. If you read this, get to work man!


----------



## nikolazjalic

@Quantamface Thanks for the kind words, means a lot!


----------



## AySay

Great job on the cover man! Was thinking of doing one, but you got it...


@Sikthness  I am NOT tabbing lower the populace...

I do have parts of Esoteric Agenda & most of Pleiadian Keys down though...


----------



## HAARP

nikolazjalic said:


> Hey guys, I uploaded a cover of The Escapist Notion if anyone is interested. I'd love to hear some feedback.




Good job! Though I would suggest playing along to the actual track with your guitar much louder so everyone can gauge how tight your hands truly are 



Sikthness said:


> New song is fucking awesome. Where is AySay, he tabbed The Escapist Notion in a few days. If you read this, get to work man!



This demo was recorded in 2009 and isn't a new song


----------



## ZEBOV

Did anyone see this conversation on Keith Merrow's facebook status?
Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More
If you can't see it, he posted the status on June 16th (1:25pm Chicago time).
I'm Neal Thomas in this conversation. Don't believe me? Ask on facebook.


----------



## nikolazjalic

@AySay - No worries dude, I'm sure you'll be able to get a much cleaner cover than me anyways. Great job on the tabs too!

@HAARP - Yup, I'll be re-doing the cover again with my guitar much louder. I was just playing along to Al's play through because I found it easier to follow while I was playing. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## CD1221

Lower the Populace is great. That ending out of nowhere is incredible.

What instrument is it? koto?


----------



## Sikthness

AySay said:


> Great job on the cover man! Was thinking of doing one, but you got it...
> 
> 
> @Sikthness  I am NOT tabbing lower the populace...
> 
> I do have parts of Esoteric Agenda & most of Pleiadian Keys down though...


 

Ah that's too bad. It does seem really difficult, so I'm sure we all understand if it's too hard for you to manage . I jest. Do you or anyone know where I can hear esoteric agenda and pleiaidian keys? I'm sick of saerching and reading garbage conspiracy theories


----------



## TXDeathMetal

I've seen the video of the playthrough, I was blown away and I shall be pre-ordering when the time comes.


----------



## Ninetyfour

They pulled out of the UK Sylosis tour, I was only going to see them, pretty mad.


----------



## Sikthness

^you bumped the HAARP thread for that!? I furiously clicked on this thread hoping some new material was inside


----------



## Ninetyfour

It's upsetting for UK fans!


----------



## Sikthness

haha no hate man just messin around. I would be incredibly disappointed as well. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## AySay

ITS FUCKING GREAT FROM ME. DEY COM TO VANCOUVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

on my B day...


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l

AySay said:


> ITS FUCKING GREAT FROM ME. DEY COM TO VANCOUVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> on my B day...



Mine too!! and i'm only a ferry ride away


----------



## Quantumface

came across this older video of the drummer doing one of their songs. Just as a sample of some of their other work i guess.

EDIT for embed fail.


----------



## AySay

Bump!

Want more n00z.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

Ninetyfour said:


> They pulled out of the UK Sylosis tour, I was only going to see them, pretty mad.



Whilst I love Sylosis and they are the reason I'm going, I am pretty bummed out by this.


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

I'll just leave this here


----------



## nojyeloot

^ Finally a "mature" studio video by a young band. Refreshing...


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

That video was pretentious bullshit. 


trollface.jpg


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Captain Shoggoth said:


> That video was pretentious bullshit.
> 
> 
> trollface.jpg



The trollface.jpg part may not be necessary.


----------



## DLG

wtf at the part where they are talking through the glass. looks like dude's telling him his grandma died.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

Scar Symmetry said:


> The trollface.jpg part may not be necessary.



Re-watching it, yeah, I'm inclining towards that too


----------



## JaeSwift

DLG said:


> wtf at the part where they are talking through the glass. looks like dude's telling him his grandma died.



From what I gathered from lip reading he had to re-do most of that part which is why they looked so bummed out


----------



## Scar Symmetry

So I got roun to watching the video... no comment.


----------



## Sebski

Who wants to tab out the intro to Lower The Populace using the new studio vid?  It's at 3:12 if you're wondering


----------



## Winspear

Al is fucking tight!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I'd just like to apologise for the way I have behaved in The Haarp Machine related threads. I have spent a lot of the last few weeks drunk and have not been excersizing good judgement in those late night posts!

I enjoy the music of The Haarp Machine and I wish them the best of luck, they are obviously a hard working band with an awesome, unique sound.


----------



## chevymeister

D'awww, how cute. He's reconciling.


----------



## highlordmugfug

Scar Symmetry said:


> I'd just like to apologise for the way I have behaved in The Haarp Machine related threads. I have spent a lot of the last few weeks drunk and have not been excersizing good judgement in those late night posts!
> 
> I enjoy the music of The Haarp Machine and I wish them the best of luck, they are obviously a hard working band with an awesome, unique sound.


Someone read Mischa's article at metalsucks...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Sick, too bad they aren't coming here


----------



## chevymeister

highlordmugfug said:


> Someone read Mischa's article at metalsucks...


 Link meh?

I looked and can't find this article you speak of.


----------



## HolidayKiller

Sebski said:


> Who wants to tab out the intro to Lower The Populace using the new studio vid?  It's at 3:12 if you're wondering



Anybody know what mixer/console that is?


----------



## Sikthness

Wow that was sick as hell. Really lookin forward to their debut.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

highlordmugfug said:


> Someone read Mischa's article at metalsucks...



Yeah I was thinking that as I hit 'Post'


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I think if you have an opinion you might as well voice it. Dont be rude or a little girl about it.

IE.

Born of Osiris is boring as fuck with all their low note bouncing but their solos have fucking slick as phrasing and remind me of necros with a bit of holdsworship.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Stealthtastic said:


> I think if you have an opinion you might as well voice it. Dont be rude or a little girl about it.
> 
> IE.
> 
> Born of Osiris is boring as fuck with all their low note bouncing but their solos have fucking slick as phrasing and remind me of necros with a bit of holdsworship.



Come on dude, this is ME. When have I ever apologised for saying something on here before? 

However, on my lunch break today I read over this thread and the other thread and I came to the conclusion that I needed to correct myself as I wasn't proud with what I saw and I don't even remember posting them.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Oh drunk posting? I was doing that too, it sucks


----------



## Sikthness

Thought to myself "Sweet Ill learn the intro to Lower the Populace"!! Then after watchin him play that bit from like 3:12, I was all


----------



## Sikthness

Anyone know if this is still comin out in oct?


----------



## gunch

Just popping in to say that this band tickles me in the good place.


----------



## kcyrowolf

Sikthness said:


> Anyone know if this is still comin out in oct?



An official release date was never announced, just "fall 2011". We'll see what happens.

These guys are brilliant, I went to catch their first show with AAL as their bassist is a good friend of mine. Pretty jealous he wound up in this band to be honest!


----------



## Sikthness

kcyrowolf said:


> An official release date was never announced, just "fall 2011". We'll see what happens.
> 
> These guys are brilliant, I went to catch their first show with AAL as their bassist is a good friend of mine. Pretty jealous he wound up in this band to be honest!


 
Really can't wait to hear more from them. We have already heard 2 studio updates so I'm kinda hopin one day soon we get an annoucement "The HAARP Machine debut available sometime within the next month." Also I think GuitarMessenger needs to do a masterclass with their guitarist.


----------



## chevymeister

Wish I could put these guys on my cars sound system 

How are they going to pull off that song live if he's using a temporary human capo?


----------



## JosephAOI

^ It's just to keep the excess noise down. He's not holding down the strings, just keeping them quiet. Live, that doesn't matter too much because inevitabely, it's not going to be perfect or fine-tuned anywhere near as good as in the studio.


----------



## chevymeister

Ah, okay that makes sense. Thought he was being a human capo like in that Paul Gilbert video.


----------



## Sikthness

I thought he was too. Glad to know he isn't, that way it is at least somewhat more possible I can play LTP sometime.


----------



## Sikthness

Third studio update. Bass stuff this time. Need to know a release date on this bad boy!

The HAARP Machine Release Third Studio Video - Heavy Blog Is Heavy


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

Al was hanging round at the aal/btbam show in london and said its not going to come out till next year, apparently they wern't happy with the master and wanted the same guy to do it so they had too book him again which is why its next year


----------



## The Beard

Here's another song by these guys, I think this is my favorite one that i've heard  



The part at 0:59 just blows my mind, I quit guitar.


----------



## Double A

So, it looks like The HAARP Machine are looking for a new vocalist, hence the delay on the album.



WYLD STALLYNS!!!


----------



## gunch

Aww man and the vocals were sort of good, too.

Hope they can get a good replacement.


----------



## AySay

Well now that it's all over youtube, here's a Plearalfafljsgasdklg Keys tab.

gp5
pleaidian keys.gp5


----------



## Prydogga

They BETTER find another guy that does pitched screams. Wonder if Greg Pope would be keen for this....


----------



## chevymeister

AySay said:


> Well now that it's all over youtube, here's a Plearalfafljsgasdklg Keys tab.
> 
> gp5
> pleaidian keys.gp5


 You better hide because I'm coming to make rape time with you for this.


----------



## AySay

chevymeister said:


> You better hide because I'm coming to make rape time with you for this.



i'll be waiting with candles and roses...


----------



## chevymeister

AySay said:


> i'll be waiting with candles and roses...


 

After trying to play, I really feel like a guitar noob. /petrucci.

Motherfucker. After 8 years too. I probably am not where I should be.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Try the Escapist Notion, it looks really hard but the tempo isn't too fast and it's actually pretty intuitive to play just because the patterns seem really comfy and natural. It's not easy but much easier than Pleasindandfn keys.


----------



## Sikthness

Stealthtastic said:


> Try the Escapist Notion, it looks really hard but the tempo isn't too fast and it's actually pretty intuitive to play just because the patterns seem really comfy and natural. It's not easy but much easier than Pleasindandfn keys.


 

Or just learn the beginning of Lower the Populace from the Studio Update 2, its much easier . trollface.jpeg.


----------



## AySay

P-word keys isn't too hard except for some of the speed at which the string skipping stuff is picked. Hardest parts for me were the 0-0-12-0 / 0-0-12-0/ 0-0-0-12-0 / thing and the part before the solo.


----------



## chipsta21

totally forgot about them! their guitarist is a genius


----------



## omentremor

fuckin sick band


----------



## Sikthness

Check this out


----------



## Winspear

Al is insane and so clean!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Jesus fuck that neck


----------



## dNate

I am really stoked on this band. Al's playing seems so comfortable and seemless. I have watched his playthrough video of The Escapist Notion a bajillion times. Love it. Can't wait for the album to come out!


----------



## drmosh

Sikthness said:


> Check this out




Makes me weep, so clean. perfection.


----------



## Murdstone

I'm just looking into this band now. 
I love the guitar work, but I'd really be thrilled if an instrumental version was released along with the regular album.


----------



## terrormuzik

didn't know that band.. kinda like necrophagist


----------



## Zelos45

Dude I've been raving over this video for ever now. Al Mu'min is a fucking machine of a player. He reminds me of some sort of Michael Keene - Marc Okubo hybrid. Really unique riffing. Love it. The drum and bass playthroughs are also insanely sick as well.


----------



## Prydogga

I think they've found their singer too, meaning album this year, sicne it's done instrumentally.


----------



## gunch

Prydogga said:


> I think they've found their singer too, meaning album this year, sicne it's done instrumentally.



Yeah they're being quiet about it, aren't they?


----------



## DLG

I'm sure they are working on a mystic studio update video in which he is screaming under a dim yellow light but all you can hear is field recordings of echoes from the studio hallway.


----------



## Prydogga

silverabyss said:


> Yeah they're being quiet about it, aren't they?



Well they said they're back in business or something, and I've heard some rumours.


----------



## BTFStan

dude his playing is serious insane, a perfect fit for sumerian and a serious conentender with the other big metal bands on sumerian.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Really? Id say they're much much better than the shitty genericore bands sumerian has signed


----------



## Iamasingularity

They guys are really up for the Zeitgeist Movement. 
They are really truly people I would look up too.


----------



## GTailly

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Really? Id say they're much much better than the shitty genericore bands sumerian has signed


 
Sumerian has some insane bands.... but some of the worst at the same time.


----------



## Sikthness

Inhaler said:


> Sumerian has some insane bands.... but some of the worst at the same time.


 

Unfortunately true. But come on, they are releasing a new VoM, Tram, Periphery, After the Burial, and The HAARP Machine this year so that alone makes them better than most labels.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Sikthness said:


> Unfortunately true. But come on, they are releasing a new VoM, Tram, Periphery, After the Burial, and The HAARP Machine this year so that alone makes them better than most labels.



That's subjective


----------



## Somnium

You forgot The Faceless too mang. Sumerian needs to quit sucking (The Faceless and The HAARP Machine excluded) and sign The Contortionist and Anomalous.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Well they do need to make money and signing bands like asking alexandria is a way to do it so they can afford to fund bands like HAARP


----------



## ROAR

This band fucking rules. I can't stop watching
the instrumentals of Al. Hoping to get a lesson soon


----------



## Sikthness

Somnium said:


> You forgot The Faceless too mang. Sumerian needs to quit sucking (The Faceless and The HAARP Machine excluded) and sign The Contortionist and Anomalous.


 

shit I knew i forgot someone. The Contortionist and Anomalous would be good additions to their roster for sure.


----------



## rippedflesh89

Stealthdjentstic said:


> That's subjective



agreed... i hate veil of maya, periphery and after the burial... sumerian is way more of a miss than a hit for me


----------



## Prydogga

Stealthdjentstic said:


> That's subjective



So much this.


----------



## elnyrb10

rippedflesh89 said:


> agreed... i hate veil of maya, periphery and after the burial... sumerian is way more of a miss than a hit for me


you hate those guys? makes me sad


----------



## Zelos45

elnyrb10 said:


> you hate those guys? makes me sad


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## 7Mic7

Zelos45 said:


> That's what I was thinking.


i think it was some sarcasme..hopefully!


----------



## Iamasingularity

rippedflesh89 said:


> agreed... i hate veil of maya, periphery and after the burial... sumerian is way more of a miss than a hit for me



Hate is a strong word bro. You might not like their work, but I don`t see how you could possibly hate them


----------



## DLG

I'm sure he doesn't hate them as people, just their music.


----------



## Rojne

DLG said:


> I'm sure he doesn't hate them as people, just their music.



YOU HAVE TO HATE THEM AS PEOPLE TOO!! 

Just kidding, hahah..

I was looking through some .strandberg* videos and came across the video of Al and thought the riffing was really cool and saw that he was in this band, Im totally sold on this.. I want a record of them NAOW!!!!!!!


----------



## Murdstone

Just pointing it out, but in most cases Al- designates the word 'the' in Arabic. I don't think he would go by Al


----------



## Randy

So what's the deal, I'll be better at guitar if I tie a picnic tablecloth around my head?


----------



## Iamasingularity

Randy said:


> So what's the deal, I'll be better at guitar if I tie a picnic tablecloth around my head?



That "picnik tablecloth" is the equivalent of Tosin`s hat lol.


----------



## Randy

Before I get overloaded with neg rep, I'll put out there that this was meant to be feigned ignorance as a joke. I really dig The Haarp Machine and this dude's playing, plus my ancestors are Indian, so I'm very familiar with 'funny headgear'.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Randy said:


> So what's the deal, I'll be better at guitar if I tie a picnic tablecloth around my head?



I think your on to something here. Irish trad musicians get their skill from their sandals and blues men get their skill from their suits.


----------



## Sikthness

Iamasingularity said:


> That "picnik tablecloth" is the equivalent of Tosin`s hat lol.


 

I need to point out that headwear will only increase guitar playing abilities if you are brown. So don't run n put a pink tablecloth on with a tosin style hat, you will most likely do irreparable damage. At least seek council with your family physician first. 

Also, will someone tab out the beginning of Lower the Populace already? I tried from that Studio Update #3 but its too hard for a shmuck like me.


----------



## DLG

Michael Angelo's wig >>>>>>


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Randy said:


> Before I get overloaded with neg rep, I'll put out there that this was meant to be feigned ignorance as a joke. I really dig The Haarp Machine and this dude's playing, plus my ancestors are Indian, so I'm very familiar with 'funny headgear'.



+ Randy is my favorite Oreo around.


----------



## chevymeister

Iamasingularity said:


> They guys are really up for the Zeitgeist Movement.
> They are really truly people I would look up too.


Zeitgeist movement is retarded. Although, their instrumental is what I really dig when it comes to this band. Totally solid.


----------



## bulb

rippedflesh89 said:


> agreed... i hate veil of maya, periphery and after the burial... sumerian is way more of a miss than a hit for me



you hate us? but we dont hate you...


----------



## JamesM

Hate is a powerful word.


----------



## vampiregenocide

The Armada said:


> Hate is a powerful word.



Particularly if it's made of concrete and dropped on top of you.


Are there any more tracks released by these chaps? Looking forward to a release.


----------



## rippedflesh89

7Mic7 said:


> i think it was some sarcasme..hopefully!



not sarcasm at all... i honestly hate their music...

to be clear though, i dont dislike any of them as people... misha is a very cool dude and i would like to chill w/him one day, regardless of whether i like his music or not; trent seems really cool as well... and marc seems very down to earth... i dont know about the rest of the members, but im sure theyre all cool people as well..

what i love about metal is how laid back and down to earth 99% of the musicians are


----------



## Somnium

hahahaha nicely put Kyle. I really don't care for Vom, AtB, or Periphery in terms of their music but for bands like Asking Alexandria...yeah, I hate them, and not just their music lol. I'm all about dat Bizzy Bones though lolololololol.


----------



## Sikthness

What the hell is going on with these guys? How bout some info on that cd already!? or some new songs for christs sake.


----------



## drunkenmaster357

^Agreed. Hopefully this doesn't turn into a Necrophagist/The Faceless kind of ordeal, I wanna hear a full length dammit!


----------



## JosephAOI

Apparently they finally got a new singer and are releasing it sometime soon.


----------



## Rook

Murdstone said:


> Just pointing it out, but in most cases Al- designates the word 'the' in Arabic. I don't think he would go by Al



I thought that, I was under the impression Al Mu'min was a surname anyway, but according to my Egyptian friend "it's just a name"  Has a really nice meaning though.

I was supposed to be going to a HAARP gig a couple weeks ago but had to work (damn restaurants and 'full flexibility'), gutted I missed out on that, truly. All that talent, and British, too. National pride n that


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

God damn. I can't say i've listened to much Necrophagist or the other bands mentioned, so this type of riffage is something new to me. Unbelievable precision


----------



## gunch

WildBroskiAppears said:


> God damn. I can't say i've listened to much Necrophagist or the other bands mentioned, so this type of riffage is something new to me. Unbelievable precision



I Knnooow

I'm dying for some more Al riffage


----------



## Sikthness

silverabyss said:


> I Knnooow
> 
> I'm dying for some more Al riffage


 

Seriously, I need some more. Im fiendin for it. I try not to think about it, but then somehow I end up listenin to Lower the Populace for the 10 thousandth time and then I'm back to square one, checkin for updates every day. His riffing reminds me of a seemless blend of Necrophagist, The Faceless, and Cynic (of course with his own style thrown in). ITS FUCKING GREAT.


----------



## ilovefinnish

wheen is their cd coming out?
i've never liked fernandez, but it sure looks good on him


----------



## Allo1010

AySay said:


> Well now that it's all over youtube, here's a Plearalfafljsgasdklg Keys tab.
> 
> gp5
> pleaidian keys.gp5




ARGH!

Mediafire link doesn't work!

Please upload another one


----------



## Darkanus

Allo1010 said:


> ARGH!
> 
> Mediafire link doesn't work!
> 
> Please upload another one



+1


----------



## Mark Lewis

Just as a show of support for these guys, you're NOT ready for that album...


----------



## The Beard

Any news or updates on when we'll get to hear some tunes?


----------



## Splenetic

Just checked them out (thanks to this thread) ....I like it! Sounds great.


----------



## Sikthness

Mark Lewis said:


> Just as a show of support for these guys, you're NOT ready for that album...



What does this post mean? Are you saying you heard the album, and its so good we are not ready?


----------



## ESP_

I've never bought a shirt for a band that hasn't even released an LP until I heard The HAARP Machine.


----------



## Mark Lewis

Sikthness said:


> What does this post mean? Are you saying you heard the album, and its so good we are not ready?



I haven't heard the finished article, But I have heard pretty much all if not all of the instrumental demos considering I was their vocalist at one point back when they were just HAARP


----------



## Sikthness

Mark Lewis said:


> I haven't heard the finished article, But I have heard pretty much all if not all of the instrumental demos considering I was their vocalist at one point back when they were just HAARP



Oh no shit I didn't even realize. Man, they need to hurry up n release the cd. I'm sure I speak for many others here in that I am absolutely fiending for more material. I am constantly checking for any kinda updates or news on this band. Even with such an amazing amount of excellent releases this year and many to come, The HAARP Machine is right at the top of my list of most anticipated.


----------



## Mark Lewis

Sikthness said:


> Oh no shit I didn't even realize. Man, they need to hurry up n release the cd. I'm sure I speak for many others here in that I am absolutely fiending for more material. I am constantly checking for any kinda updates or news on this band. Even with such an amazing amount of excellent releases this year and many to come, The HAARP Machine is right at the top of my list of most anticipated.



Yeh, well even I'm pretty intrigued as to how the new vocalist fares up, there's some pretty hard patterns to sing on haha, I definitely struggled in places ha!

controversially, I'm actually pretty glad they didn't work out with the most recent guy...I thought he was good, nothing against him or his vocal talents...But I didn't think he was the right fit for HAARP, but hey...neither was I.


----------



## Sikthness

well its good to see someone not trashing a band they r no longer in. you seem like an all around swell guy.


----------



## Witcheschair

They were in the studio when the singer left the band I believe, maybe that is why they took more time off?


----------



## Mark Lewis

Sikthness said:


> well its good to see someone not trashing a band they r no longer in. you seem like an all around swell guy.



Haha, well the split worked out for the best for both parties at the time, I wasn't really fully in it at the time as I just got engaged, and 'Dullah didn't think I was the right guy for the job so there's no real reason for bitterness on either side.


----------



## Rook

The HAARP Machine is what I call my ambition band. My band writes music in that vein, based on geographic convenience and the music thing, they're THE band I'm aiming to get a gig with.

Shame we're not even at the point of playing any gigs yet, we want to get our EP written properly then find a vocalist. We're trying to skip that stage many bands seem to go through where they're still finding their style but are gigging anyway. We want to come out ready to progress, be fully set up and ready to push on. Taking our time though. I don't mean our first gig with them or anything, they're like our 'one day' goal. Or mine anyway.

To bring that on topic, I love HAARP's sound and think if they get any one of the several great vocalists who auditioned I'm gonna love them even more, they're previous vocalist wasn't quite it for me.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

I've been waiting so patiently for this album to come out. I absolutely love the riffs and musical themes. The lyrical content is cool too. I'm not a conspiracy buff, but I dig the concepts as it is another interesting direction for a band to go with. Add that to killer riffs and well written songs, and I'm paying attention. But when? When will this come out? Or was it a conspiracy inside a dream? Like a taco inside a taco, that is inside a taco bell, inside a KFC, in a mall, that is inside a dream? 

@Fun111: it would be sweet to gig with these guys. Instead of waiting for all these British bands I want to see so bad in the states I need to come over there and check out a couple festivals and gigs. And pay Daemoness a visit.


----------



## Rook

Yeah. I'm not really in to festivals myself, but owing to the crappy nature of venues in this country pretty much any gig you go to to see higher profile bands will be in a tiny place and all the bands pretty much have to hang around in the club itself lol. Festivals you pay £300 to barely see and barely hear asante bands you don't like as you do haha.

Gutted I missed HAARP, I really am. Most of the better known British bands in this sort of scene seem to be from the greater London area haha, pretty convenient.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

I hear you. We have plenty of small venues here that are the same way. I've seen some of the same bands in big and small places. Nothing like standing on top of the amps, sweating your nuts off to Nile or Dying Fetus, in the middle of the summer in an over packed bar! I've met a lot of cool musicians this way, had drinks, laughed, you know. Then they ask for a place to crash (Despised Icon) which led to more interesting activities...

OT: I've missed quite a few awesome tours this spring from being deployed. I hope The HAARP Machine gets out here. This album has been a long time coming, but I am glad they are putting the time in for quality sake. Vocals are such a make or break part of an album, as well as having someone who will stay with the band.


----------



## Sikthness

This band needs to release a new song or series of updates or something.


----------



## Randy

The Necrophaceless Machine?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Meantime in the haarpmachine studio...




*crickets


----------



## CrownofWorms

Randy said:


> The Necrophacelessun Machine?




fixed


----------



## gordonbombay

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Meantime in the haarpmachine studio...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *crickets



So true.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Heard they dropped Ghost Fest and now their member's section on Facebook has nothing on it. Getting a really bad feeling about this, well at least it was built up and not an immediate slap to the face if they did cancel it.

This sucks.


----------



## metal_sam14

Randy said:


> The Necrophaceless Machine?



Necrophaarp?


----------



## Prydogga

I predict good news on the horizon. Their album art is being worked on, and the designer working on it said he was listening to the album as he was working on it.


----------



## Jonathan20022

No way?! That's incredible news, glad to hear they're at least still working on it. Haha you can tell it doesn't take much to get me pumped, hope they deliver!


----------



## The ProfEscher

Randy said:


> The Painted Necrophaceless Machine in Exile?


Also fixed.


----------



## TankJon666

Never heard of this till now ...that guys got some nut busting riffs!

Hear the album release is well overdue...


----------



## NSXTypeZero

The ProfEscher said:


> Also fixed.





Fuck... had to remind me... Painted in Exile has been putting that shit off for over a year now too! Someone on this forum please go audition to play rhythm guitar for them NOW! And bring a bassist. 

PIE's drummer and lead guitarist are fucking mind-blowing, I am as excited for that as I am for HAARP Machine, and that's a HUGE fucking compliment


----------



## gunch

Dammit guys quit getting my hopes up with these bumps


----------



## The Beard

^ THIS


----------



## Sikthness

Finally! Cd done, will be released in October. Check sumerian/HAARP's Facebook.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

^ SWEET!!!!!

https://www.facebook.com/thehaarpmachine/posts/253018478149880


----------



## ROAR

A bump worth something! 
HAARP MACHINE RULES


----------



## Aurochs34

YES.


----------



## Cougs

This has made my day


----------



## CharliePark

The comments on that post are absolutely ridiculous. Seems like bands aren't allowed to have a message any more - one of the problems with facebook/myspace I guess.


----------



## Sikthness

CharliePark said:


> The comments on that post are absolutely ridiculous. Seems like bands aren't allowed to have a message any more - one of the problems with facebook/myspace I guess.



Maybe its cuz their cd was supposed to be out last fall, and virtually all of their updates are political. Having a message is fine and all, but most of their page's traffic has to have been people trying to hear about new music from them.


----------



## Dan

It'll be out soon and i can tell you its going to be good because of who is on the record 

Thats all i can say, there will be updates soon!!


----------



## Sikthness

Dan said:


> It'll be out soon and i can tell you its going to be good because of who is on the record
> 
> Thats all i can say, there will be updates soon!!



The Haarp Machine debut featuring guest appearances by Bulb, Muhammed Suicmez, Michael Keane, Ihsahn, and Devin Townsend.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

^ That a joke?


----------



## wannabguitarist

Sikthness said:


> The Haarp Machine debut featuring guest appearances by Bulb, *Muhammed Suicmez*, Michael Keane, Ihsahn, and Devin Townsend.



Doesn't he have a record to finish


----------



## in-pursuit

he's finished two and is just waiting to be dropped from their label to release them. or so the story goes.


----------



## TIBrent

This is going to be a great record!
-Brent


----------



## The Beard

Sikthness said:


> The Haarp Machine debut featuring guest appearances by Bulb, Muhammed Suicmez, Michael Keane, Ihsahn, and Devin Townsend.



Jesus fuck.

You better not be lying.


----------



## Sikthness

to clarify - I was joking. Very sorry to all who believed, but come on, i mean really?!


----------



## Mysticlamp

Sikthness said:


> to clarify - I was joking. Very sorry to all who believed, but come on, i mean really?!



banned


----------



## ESP_

I'm expecting contender for metal AOTY from these guys. Al Mu'um, from what I've seen brings something fresh to the world of technical riffing. His right hand is godlike in the playthrough video of The Escapist Notion.


----------



## Sikthness

ESP_ said:


> I'm expecting contender for metal AOTY from these guys. Al Mu'um, from what I've seen brings something fresh to the world of technical riffing. His right hand is godlike in the playthrough video of The Escapist Notion.



This. I have very very high hopes for this cd, I hope its not disappointing. But I love the Escapist Notion and Lower the Populace so if the other songs are even half as good itll be great.


----------



## ROAR

hahahah sikthness pranked the shit out of you jagaloons

When is there gonna be a fucking pre-order with limited edition colored vinyl + more bullshit?!?!
AL TAKE MY MONEY


----------



## JosephAOI

Karl Sanders 




















Man, that would be sick.


----------



## Mark Lewis

Craig Reynolds left The HAARP Machine abut 3 months ago, they have a replacement so now it can be common knowledge...also...album is out in October...

Craig's drumming is on the album.

(source....Craig)

Peace 

n\\//n


----------



## Alpenglow

You cryptic fucks. 

Also I cannot wait for Pleaidian Keys. The Escapist Notion kicks major ass, yes, but something about Pleaidian Keys really draws my attention. The chorus section is groovy.


----------



## The Beard

Gah this is another boner-killer bump thread like the Danza thread 

I come in to find news but leave disappointed


----------



## FlameIbrah

Sorry to bump/disappoint several of you, but hopefully this cover makes up for it


----------



## Winspear

Techdeath picking chops scare me. Good job dude!


----------



## AChRush1349

Sikthness said:


> to clarify - I was joking. Very sorry to all who believed, but come on, i mean really?!



I cried tears of joy, and then tears of hate. Get out of my life forever.


----------



## FlameIbrah

EtherealEntity said:


> Techdeath picking chops scare me. Good job dude!



Thanks! Started learning the song a year ago when that vid of al playing it was put up by sumerian and at the time those alt picking riffs scared the snot out of me.


----------



## Prydogga

Alex Rudinger is the new drummer. Points go to who can tell me who the new singer is  (I already know, but I don't want to give it away that easily!)

Hint: Facebook


----------



## jawbreaker

Good lord i've been waiting SO LONG! So excited to finally here some amazing shit! This line up is stupid awesome!!! FACK! RELEASE IT NAO!


----------



## bhakan

Sounds really cool. Loving the clean vocals. I like tech death riffs, but I get bored with all growls. 

I have no reason for this guess, but the vocalist sounds like Mike Semesky to me.

EDIT: Checked facebook, It is Mike Semesky. Lucky guess!


----------



## jawbreaker

bhakan said:


> Sounds really cool. Loving the clean vocals. I like tech death riffs, but I get bored with all growls.
> 
> I have no reason for this guess, but the vocalist sounds like Mike Semesky to me.
> 
> EDIT: Checked facebook, It is Mike Semesky. Lucky guess!


Bingo! haha. We have ourselves a winner!


----------



## Maniacal

Why did Craig leave?


----------



## Prydogga

bhakan said:


> Sounds really cool. Loving the clean vocals. I like tech death riffs, but I get bored with all growls.
> 
> I have no reason for this guess, but the vocalist sounds like Mike Semesky to me.
> 
> EDIT: Checked facebook, It is Mike Semesky. Lucky guess!



 Yep. I've been super excited about this release for a long time, and finding out about Mike only grew that excitement. And I am glad his and Ash Avildsen's claims of an October release were true. Can't wait to see the preorders and hear the first track!


----------



## Housty00

DAT' DER' MIKE SEMESKY.


----------



## Zippoman

Mike's clean vocals are so amazing


----------



## TimSE

So pleased


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

My buddy Eduardo Apolonia mixed and mastered this. Stoked for the release!


----------



## Sikthness

Oh this is a glorious day indeed. Danza and Haarp in the same month? Oct is gonna be awesome


----------



## sakeido

The bit that comes on after 2:28 is incredible! can't wait


----------



## nsimonsen

I hate to be really downbuzz on this, but after looking forward to this release for so long I was really disappointed with the vocals in the trailer video.
Given how incredible and hectic the instrumentation is, I feel as though the vocals are lacking.


----------



## JosephAOI

As completely devastated as I was at Mike's leaving Vestascension, this is an excellent band for him to be in. I am so stoked for this album.


----------



## tbb529

I would like to go on record saying I called Mike and Rudy joining the band a month or two ago but all the speculation in this thread was deleted... 

My interest for this band has increased immensely, looking forward to the album!


----------



## themike

Nevermind, didn't realize that Alex was out of Threat Signal.


----------



## The Beard

nsimonsen said:


> I hate to be really downbuzz on this, but after looking forward to this release for so long I was really disappointed with the vocals in the trailer video.
> Given how incredible and hectic the instrumentation is, I feel as though the vocals are lacking.



Glad i'm not the only one that felt this way.

I'm hoping the vocals don't make it unlistenable like Greg & Neema did for me when they were in Monuments, where the music itself is amazing but the vocals ruin it


----------



## TIBrent

I guess the vocals weren't going to please everyone, but they impressed the heck out of me 
-Brent


----------



## Mark Lewis

Alpenglow said:


> Also I cannot wait for Pleaidian Keys.


 
You might be disappointed...but it depends on what you wanted from it...The vocals have changed SIGNIFICANTLY on that track...


----------



## sakeido

The thing that bothers me more about the vocals is that they insist on putting harsh vocals in there.. it'd sound perfectly fine with all cleans all the time. I really gotta get my shit together, I bet a djent band with clean vocals that are not seriously over the top and operatic... like real radio vocals, like a 2010s Soundgarden-era Chris Cornell, would EXPLODE


----------



## ROAR

Maybe they want the harsh vocals? 
That's probably why they're there


----------



## sakeido

ROAR said:


> Maybe they want the harsh vocals?
> That's probably why they're there



congratulations Captain Obvious. As a reward for your long and distinguished career and never-failing ability to give voice to breathtakingly blatant and commonsense observations, you have been promoted to Admiral. Thank you for your service, Admiral Obvious. Thank you.


----------



## Mark Lewis

The autotune is horrific....


----------



## Mark Lewis

sakeido said:


> like real radio vocals, like a 2010s Soundgarden-era Chris Cornell, would EXPLODE


 
That guys voice grates on me HARD!!!!


----------



## Sikthness

Mark Lewis said:


> That guys voice grates on me HARD!!!!



Chris Cornell's vocals grate on you hard!? man I thought I was tough to please ! . Anyway, when I first started the new teaser I wasnt blown away by the vocals. It took me a minute to realize who it was though, and I'm confident he will kick ass on the record. I loved him in Vestascension and Ordinance. These guys are gonna deliver in oct.


----------



## gunch

sakeido said:


> The thing that bothers me more about the vocals is that they insist on putting harsh vocals in there.. it'd sound perfectly fine with all cleans all the time. I really gotta get my shit together, I bet a djent band with clean vocals that are not seriously over the top and operatic... like real radio vocals, like a 2010s Soundgarden-era Chris Cornell, would EXPLODE



You're on to something...


----------



## sakeido

Mark Lewis said:


> That guys voice grates on me HARD!!!!


That was just one example.. there were a lot of great vocalists in the 90s who could front a metal band to huge success these days, but nobody seems to trying it. Or maybe somebody is, and they just haven't gotten even a small break for some reason



silverabyss said:


> You're on to something...


I really think so. I better hurry before somebody else makes my millions


----------



## Mwoit

Is Dez from the Safety Fire involved in the production of this at all?


----------



## 3074326

Didn't see this posted.. so.. from The Faceless' Facebook page:



> So we're going to be doing a headliner before the year is over.. thinking about taking FLESHGOD APOCALYPSE and The|HAARP|Machine. Who else would you want to see on this North America?!


----------



## jawbreaker

Just saw this ^ on their facebook and dropped a huge load in my pants. Oh lawdy lawdy lawdy!!!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I was not expecting the clean vocals. One thing that puts me off these type of bands is the constant aggressive vocals because it can get very repetitive/fatiguing so I love the blend their going for. Also the aggressive vocals are so clean! I can clearly make out every word which is something I rarely find. Really looking forward to this now! I'd say Al Mu'min's chops are terrifying live.


----------



## The ProfEscher

Not feeling the clean vocals at all, hopefully there aren't as many clean sections as that trailer seems to imply. Also Chris Cornell sucks.


----------



## JoeyW

From what I'm hearing in the preview I think this is potential best metal record for me. I really love the vocals too!


----------



## JoeyBTL

I'm digging it.


----------



## Dayviewer

Same here! like it alot, digging the vocals too


----------



## Prydogga

Anyone who knows me and my band would know I'm in love with the vocals from the get go, so I needn't ramble about that. I am also very pleased with the way the mix has gone with this since the demo days. Very happy with it, and this makes me so very excited for the album!


----------



## TimSE

All The Yes!


----------



## Tree

This is a MAJOR improvement. Hell yeah


----------



## Mexi

really enjoying that track. took care of most of my reservations I had from the earlier vocal vid, as they are done quite well in this mix.

speaking of mix, love the guitars


----------



## Aurochs34

This has really become a totally different beast. I like it; everything works together. Though I'm not sure I dig it as much as what I was expecting...

It will be cool to finally hear the whole record, regardless!


----------



## GTailly

I love this.


----------



## leonardo7

JoeyBTL said:


> I'm digging it.




That was incredible! I need this now!


----------



## TIBrent

This is WINNING* YEAH BOYEE!
Pre-ordered it already!
-Brent


----------



## Stealthtastic

Fucking love the H.A.A.R.P. machine. This is so good, can't wait till they release.

The HAARP Machine | Pleiadian Keys - YouTube


----------



## Onegunsolution

Like The Faceless songs that got released this has been floatin around online in its pre-pro form so I'm still dyin for a NEW song haha. Nice to hear it in full form though. This fall is gonna be a great music season.


----------



## Vicissitude27

The guitars in this are just nuts. So clean, so crisp, and so different than any other metal band I've ever heard. And I gotta say, I love the chorus. The vocals really mesh well with the instrumentation. Al is a super original writer IMO.


----------



## MiPwnYew

This rules, so much.


----------



## imlikemike

Looks like I'll be buying this single next Tuesday on Itunes!


----------



## Ralyks

+100 for the "Oh dear lord this owns me in whatever way it pleases" remarks. This album can't get here soon enough.


----------



## jawbreaker

Oh fuck! Totally made my day. That is perfection! totally worth the wait! I think Disclosure will take album of the year, above Intrinsic and Autothiesm!


----------



## Adrian-XI

Fuck yeah, the riff from the strandberg vid!!! This is so awesome!


----------



## Prydogga

The ProfEscher said:


> Not feeling the clean vocals at all, hopefully there aren't as many clean sections as that trailer seems to imply. Also Chris Cornell sucks.



There will be a pretty even balance. Sorry, but you're gunna hear a lot more. Chris Cornell rocks too.


----------



## metal_sam14

That song is amazing, one of the best tracks I have heard all year. Excitement for the album is up 100%


----------



## Bigfan

It's funny how a guitar-oriented site like SSO only ever complains about vocals 


I'm really liking this, by the way.


----------



## Glyph

WOOOOO!!!! HAARP ME!!!!


----------



## Alpenglow

Currently listening to the new Pleiadian Keys for probably the 20th time.  At first I thought the vocals overshadowed some of the badass riffage in the song, but I realized both mesh rather well. Also the production is fantastic IMO. So stoked for this.


----------



## Housty00

It kinda rustles me that they took down the old version of " The Escapist Notion" and the instrumental demo of "Pleadian Keys", I wanted to listen to them!

edit: I checked, and Lower The Populace is still up! Woo


----------



## Sinborn

That new song is more than I expected. I can't wait to hear the whole album now!

My buddy has an audition recording of him singing the escapist notion on youtube. I think he did alright


----------



## mikernaut

Dustin's audition was pretty intense


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

I'm so glad to know they're still around  I was really into them when they first put up the playthrough then I never heard anything about them since


----------



## Maniacal

Shame his guitar play through is overdubbed. Quite disappointed.


----------



## slowro

Maniacal said:


> Shame his guitar play through is overdubbed. Quite disappointed.


 
so was I when I heard the whole story but the music is awesome!


----------



## Maniacal

Music is awesome. Not sure about the rest though.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

slowro said:


> so was I when I heard the whole story but the music is awesome!


Is the whole story longer than:

"The playthrough was overdubbed"

?


----------



## slowro

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> Is the whole story longer than:
> 
> "The playthrough was overdubbed"
> 
> ?


 
yeah but I will leave it at that. Not trying to tease


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

slowro said:


> yeah but I will leave it at that. Not trying to tease


No problem. Was just wondering if there was more to it.


----------



## Maniacal

For the people asking me how I know its overdubbed.

When I was learning this song on guitar I was watching this video every day and I noticed that at 0.58-0.59 the guy plays a low E but there is no sound. 

Even his muting is incredible, or more likely, it is overdubbed.


----------



## NaYoN

Maniacal said:


> For the people asking me how I know its overdubbed.
> 
> When I was learning this song on guitar I was watching this video every day and I noticed that at 0.58-0.59 the guy plays a low E but there is no sound.
> 
> Even his muting is incredible, or more likely, it is overdubbed.



Don't wanna comment too much either, but the guitar playthrough isn't the only kind of performance that he overdubs according to certain insiders. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Oh please, the man's an incredible guitarist. I don't see how overdubbing a video can cause that much controversy when a lot of people covering songs on youtube record even the videos after they perfectly cover the audio.

Anything to nit pick at, I swear haha. Can't wait for this.


----------



## WhiteWalls

I don't want to derail the thread, but every single sumerian playthrough is 100% overdubbed/reprogrammed in the studio (like the new betraying the martyrs drum one) and it pisses me off so much you have no idea.


----------



## ROAR

OVERDUBS?! Al is an imposter. Never listening to this band again. 


Watch the record not be for sale in the US because customs interferes.


----------



## Somnium

Can't wait to gorethug the fuck out in dat HAARP flatbill lol. October is going to be retarded for good music coming out. New Arkaik and Malignancy on the same day as going to see The Contortionist for the 3rd time? Hell friggin yeah friggin man!


----------



## ESP_

Somnium said:


> New Arkaik and Malignancy on the same day


 
I'm excited for the new Arkaik. According to their website, their new album is going to be the "Dark Side of the Moon" of deathmetal. I don't even know how to comprehend that but I have high hopes.


----------



## Prydogga

Music isn't a competition. The songs are may be hard to play, but the emphasis for me is that they sound cool. I couldn't care less if he's not 100% accurate playing them everytime, I enjoy the music, and I don't think it really makes any difference one way or another.


----------



## 1337

Right? Who cares how it is created. Either way I'm sure once more people get to see him play live, everyone will agree he is still a BAMF.


----------



## 3074326

Take the video away and the music is still awesome. That's what it's all about, after all. 



ESP_ said:


> I'm excited for the new Arkaik. According to their website, their new album is going to be the "Dark Side of the Moon" of deathmetal. I don't even know how to comprehend that but I have high hopes.



Seems like an overly ambitious comment to make.. I hope they live up to it, but it seems that a statement like that is just setting themselves up for failure. Good luck to them!


----------



## gunch

I doubt the strandberg video is overdubbed, watch that one if you doubt Al's chops. Holy shit that one alt-picked part!


----------



## -Nolly-

silverabyss said:


> I doubt the strandberg video is overdubbed, watch that one if you doubt Al's chops. Holy shit that one alt-picked part!



lol


----------



## gunch

-Nolly- said:


> lol



I'm dead wrong, aren't I? 

Why am I learning this stuff just now?

My ears are broken or something. Shit.


----------



## kcyrowolf

Very glad the news of Mike Semesky and Alex Rüdinger is out in the open at last!

As for the overdubs. Al Mu'min can pull off his music brilliantly live (I was at their first ever show with Animals As Leaders Aug '11 and one of their UK tour dates with Decapitated + Aborted Feb '12). There really is nothing to worry about. Any overdubbing in their videos appears to just be Sumerian's standard protocol for any band (as somebody has already stated).


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

Kenji20022 said:


> Oh please, the man's an incredible guitarist. I don't see how overdubbing a video can cause that much controversy when a lot of people covering songs on youtube record even the videos after they perfectly cover the audio.
> 
> Anything to nit pick at, I swear haha. Can't wait for this.


Same here, when I first saw it I was pretty sure it was overdubbed mostly because it was recorded outside.

And why not have the best sound possible?


----------



## bhakan

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> Same here, when I first saw it I was pretty sure it was overdubbed mostly because it was recorded outside.
> 
> And why not have the best sound possible?


^This. Just because the playthrough is overdubbed doesn't mean he can't play it. I'd be willing to bet it was because he doesn't want to bring a computer, interface, monitors, power source, etc. and set it up outside.


----------



## NaYoN

bhakan said:


> ^This. Just because the playthrough is overdubbed doesn't mean he can't play it. I'd be willing to bet it was because he doesn't want to bring a computer, interface, monitors, power source, etc. and set it up outside.



It's not just the playthrough, that's the thing.


----------



## Sunyata

Can you guys just say in plain English what's up rather than this cryptic stuff?

The curiosity is building, especially with Nolly's "lol"...


----------



## drmosh

dear lord who gives a fuck, he played it one way or another


----------



## sakeido

Sunyata said:


> Can you guys just say in plain English what's up rather than this cryptic stuff?
> 
> The curiosity is building, especially with Nolly's "lol"...



nolly is just jealous


----------



## Xarn

Sunyata said:


> Can you guys just say in plain English what's up rather than this cryptic stuff?
> 
> The curiosity is building, especially with Nolly's "lol"...



I guess it was just a reply back on the fact that someone stated that the Sandberg recording most definitely was a live recording. Which you can hear pretty well its overdubbed to hell and back. I think some bands are really pushing the whole "tight as fuck" sound a bit too much. The playing doesn't even sound human anymore, that altpicked/tremolo part in the Sandberg video is hardly even played, it sounds exactly like someone would just copy/paste the notes into a supertight 16th note riff. Which IMO is ridiculous, but that's afaik how it works nowadays in the popular areas of metal.


----------



## bulb

Xarn said:


> I guess it was just a reply back on the fact that someone stated that the Sandberg recording most definitely was a live recording. Which you can hear pretty well its overdubbed to hell and back. I think some bands are really pushing the whole "tight as fuck" sound a bit too much. The playing doesn't even sound human anymore, that altpicked/tremolo part in the Sandberg video is hardly even played, it sounds exactly like someone would just copy/paste the notes into a supertight 16th note riff. Which IMO is ridiculous, but that's afaik how it works nowadays in the popular areas of metal.



To expand on this, and Nolly's "lol":

That video sounds like the guitar was recorded at half speed and then sped up to full speed. I know this because I have definitely experimented with that kinda stuff and it has a very particular sound.

I don't think there are any rules in the studio, half speed recording, recording one note at a time, do whatever you want to get your idea out and get your composition sounding the way you want.

But in a video whose purpose is supposedly to showcase a specific guitar and it's tone, you should at least be doing a full speed recording, and preferably live so that you can really get a sense of the guitar, right? Otherwise what is the point? I guess you would know what the guitar would sound like if halfsped/edited haha. 

What is even stranger is that I know for a fact that Casey Sabol for example and a few other friends of his called the video out for being half-speed, but all such comments get deleted immediately. So they don't want anyone to find out, which is strange because any producer could tell immediately haha.


----------



## JoeyW

Xarn said:


> I guess it was just a reply back on the fact that someone stated that the Sandberg recording most definitely was a live recording. Which you can hear pretty well its overdubbed to hell and back. I think some bands are really pushing the whole "tight as fuck" sound a bit too much. The playing doesn't even sound human anymore, that altpicked/tremolo part in the Sandberg video is hardly even played, it sounds exactly like someone would just copy/paste the notes into a supertight 16th note riff. Which IMO is ridiculous, but that's afaik how it works nowadays in the popular areas of metal.


 
Well, to be fair that's how a lot of leads are recorded nowadays to acheive a certain type of clarity that human's can't really do. It makes it sound better so why not right? You can really tell that a lot of The Haarp Machine's material is punched like crazy (ecspecially the solo in Pleiadian Keys). I personally think that this kind of music sounds great when every note is on the grid perfectly. If that solo isn't punched then I'm sure Al Mu'min is an android.

Born Of Osiris is a good example of this. As far as I know, for the Discovery Jason Richardson tracked the solos and then punched every note individually and blended the two together.


----------



## ESP_

So what you're btelling me is that I can write really cool fast technical riffs without being cool and fast?


----------



## JoeyW

ESP_ said:


> So what you're btelling me is that I can write really cool fast technical riffs without being cool and fast?


 
I don't think that's the consesous at all, because if that's the case have fun butchering your set live.


----------



## Prydogga

Bulb and Nolly, you're on the same label as THM right? Where's the camaraderie?


----------



## bulb

JoeyW said:


> Well, to be fair that's how a lot of leads are recorded nowadays to acheive a certain type of clarity that human's can't really do. It makes it sound better so why not right? You can really tell that a lot of The Haarp Machine's material is punched like crazy (ecspecially the solo in Pleiadian Keys). I personally think that this kind of music sounds great when every note is on the grid perfectly. If that solo isn't punched then I'm sure Al Mu'min is an android.
> 
> Born Of Osiris is a good example of this. As far as I know, for the Discovery Jason Richardson tracked the solos and then punched every note individually and blended the two together.



When I tracked the demos, Jason was doing his leads in 1 or 2 takes, but that's not to say that there isn't a lot of punching in on modern music because there is! For example, Make Total Destroy wasn't recorded in one take on any instrument, there are edits and punches and whatnot as per usual. But when doing my playthrough, I wanted people to hear what my Strandberg actually sounds like, so I played it through an amp in one take, filmed that/used the audio from that and not the audio from the album, sure it's not perfect but neither am I, and that's okay. 

Again, the argument is not for those tricks in the studio, but in fact using the halfspeed/one note at a time album audio over a video supposedly showcasing a guitar's tone and playing, but subsequently denying that fact and claiming that it is live.


----------



## bulb

Prydogga said:


> Bulb and Nolly, you're on the same label as THM right? Where's the camaraderie?



Hey we can all be friends, I'm just pointing something out that was just a little more than interesting to me haha. It's a consipiracy I tells ya!


----------



## anomynous

So The Haarp Machine is the new Dragonforce?


----------



## JoeyW

bulb said:


> When I tracked the demos, Jason was doing his leads in 1 or 2 takes, but that's not to say that there isn't a lot of punching in on modern music because there is! For example, Make Total Destroy wasn't recorded in one take on any instrument, there are edits and punches and whatnot as per usual. But when doing my playthrough, I wanted people to hear what my Strandberg actually sounds like, so I played it through an amp in one take and filmed that/used the audio from that, sure it's not perfect but neither am I, and that's okay.
> 
> Again, the argument is not for those tricks in the studio, but in fact using the halfspeed/one note at a time album audio over a video supposedly showcasing a guitar's tone and playing, but subsequently denying that fact and claiming that it is live.


 
Oh man, that's sweet! I had just been hearing from a few producer friends that they layer the full take with the punches but I guess you'd know better then anybody haha. I'd be really interested to hear Al actually play (one take with an amp, like your video). I'm sure he's a gnarly player but maybe he gets nervous in the studio?


----------



## WhiteWalls

To me a "playthrough" does not make much sense if I can't hear the actual playing in it. That's only my opinion of course, but I find playthrough useful also to understand how a certain player plays a song, and that is very hard to do if I can't hear how it's played without edits.

They can do it however they want, the part that bugs me is when they advertise it as a LIVE performance, like this one (let's play "spot the difference"!)


----------



## bulb

WhiteWalls said:


> To me a "playthrough" does not make much sense if I can't hear the actual playing in it. That's only my opinion of course, but I find playthrough useful also to understand how a certain player plays a song, and that is very hard to do if I can't hear how it's played without edits.
> 
> They can do it however they want, the part that bugs me is when they advertise it as a LIVE performance...



Of course, if you come clean about it there is no issue, it is lying that gets to me personally, the deleting of comments calling them out etc.

Though there are plenty of live playthroughs where you can hear everything, if you track it to a daw and film it at the same time, you can get studio clarity and truly hear the instrument and the player, and FWIW I think my playthrough came out pretty clear despite the fact that it was just camera audio with the original track underneath.


----------



## Rook

^Makes the new album title kinda ironic, dunnit?


----------



## Housty00

I assume we're talking about the Escapist Notion playthrough video. I mean, never once is it mentioned that he is showcasing that particular guitar ( Fernandes, or whatever it is) So that's kind of irrelevant to me. But, if we're talking about the Strandberg video, that kinda upsets me he's basing all his songs on a sham of not really being able to play them. They've played gigs before, so what is even the point of it? Being as how recording half time and speeding up has a very particular sound, and if he likes that sound, then hey, who are we to judge? I would do it to.

But, I'm probably just incoherently rambling, and don't understand what is being discussed, so proceed with your thread, gents!


----------



## -Nolly-

There's a lot more to all of this. I'm sure you'll all hear about it soon enough


----------



## bulb

Truth.
Also, Housty00, the strandberg video was the one I was referring to specifically. And my understanding is that live he is the only guitarist, so the other side is a prerecorded track (most likely the album track) so as long as the drummer plays well (their old drummer Craig is incredible, and their new drummer is Alex Rudinger who needs no introduction) you could technically slop it up and still sound pretty tight overall haha!


----------



## anomynous

Sounds to me that this is all one big conspiracy theory.


----------



## Xarn

Housty00 said:


> I assume we're talking about the Escapist Notion playthrough video. I mean, never once is it mentioned that he is showcasing that particular guitar ( Fernandes, or whatever it is) So that's kind of irrelevant to me. But, if we're talking about the Strandberg video, that kinda upsets me he's basing all his songs on a sham of not really being able to play them. They've played gigs before, so what is even the point of it? Being as how recording half time and speeding up has a very particular sound, and if he likes that sound, then hey, who are we to judge? I would do it to.
> 
> But, I'm probably just incoherently rambling, and don't understand what is being discussed, so proceed with your thread, gents!



I don't think anyone doubts that he can play the stuff. But as already pointed out it is pretty ridiculous to not actually play it live in a video demonstrating a particular guitar. Personally I want an honest presentation of what that guitar would sound like, not supertight/overproduced riffing. Although in the end, I guess that same supertight/overproduced riffing is what actually sells guitars, not an honest "sloppy" recording. Can't blame the dude though, maybe he's just a perfectionist and prefers the sound. Seems to get them a decent deal and a load of fans so who can really blame him.


----------



## JosephAOI

anomynous said:


> Sounds to me that this is all one big conspiracy theory.



Like The HAARP Machine


----------



## -JR-

So are the chances of seeing Periphery and The HAARP Machine tour together now diminished?


----------



## bulb

I'd say that is a pretty big conclusion to jump to from a statement saying that you shouldn't Milli Vanilli your supposed guitar tone tests haha.


----------



## Sunyata

-Nolly- said:


> There's a lot more to all of this. I'm sure you'll all hear about it soon enough



Can we hear it from you? Can soon enough be now? Pleaseeee????


----------



## Lorcan Ward




----------



## sakeido

I really don't care

if Pledian Keys is any indication, compositionally they are way ahead of anybody else on their label. if they use tricks to play the songs no biggy. you can't fake songwriting like that


----------



## splinter8451

sakeido said:


> I really don't care
> 
> if Pledian Keys is any indication, compositionally they are way ahead of anybody else on their label. if they use tricks to play the songs no biggy. *you can't fake songwriting like that*



What if.... the songs were entirely written by computers?  

Regardless, all this stuff has my interest more then their music so it is good publicity for them.

I loved the old tracks but I am not a big fan of "buttrock" clean vocals, I'm more of an "emo bitch" clean vocal guy.


----------



## DLG

shit like this is why I can't stand 90 percent of newer metal bands and sometimes start to loathe technology. 

anyone can write technical music in guitar pro and record it at half speed now, making technical music completely unimpressive. 

let's take it back to 1989, when not everyone could be technical thanks to computers.


----------



## mikernaut

Craziness up in here, But Misha mentioned Casey Sabol analyzing the vid.... durn you Casey, some of us want to hear more of your music.. getter dun!


----------



## RobZero

i always thought that there was something ''synthy'' in the tone of the strandberg video. Thanks bulb for the explanation


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I'm not going to lie, I really, really enjoy the music, I think it's amazing.

However, a source very close to the band (and was once a member of the band) confirmed to me that the songs are pretty much recorded one note at a time.

However, The HAARP Machine were due to tour America with Decapitated... so it must be achievable live?


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

Shocking quality video but you can get the idea that Al can play live


----------



## DLG

Scar Symmetry said:


> However, a source very close to the band (and was once a member of the band) confirmed to me that the songs are pretty much recorded one note at a time.



I wouldn't even doubt that Sumerian encourages most of their bands to record like this.


----------



## Maniacal

IAMLORDVADER said:


> Shocking quality video but you can get the idea that Al can play live



I was at that gig, they played to a track that had another guitar playing on it. They did this for the entire Decap tour. 

Upon close inspection what I could hear was the play along track.


----------



## PresidentJesus

I heard that there was a chance that The Faceless is taking The HAARP Machine on their US tour this Winter so if that's true, we may all get to watch Al a little bit more personally. He still is a fantastic player, and more importantly (imo), a fantastic composer


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Scar Symmetry said:


> However, a source very close to the band (and was once a member of the band) confirmed to me that the songs are pretty much recorded one note at a time.



That sounds exhausting. I can understand recording bar by bar but tracking each note is very hard to believe. It would take endless hours to put together and in that time you could perfect each riff and do the common way of cutting/pasting together several takes.


----------



## guitarister7321

Maniacal said:


> I was at that gig, they played to a track that had another guitar playing on it. They did this for the entire Decap tour.



This is kind of understandable considering they have one guitarist and their songs require two guitarists. But then again can't they just hire another guitarist, even if it's just for live shows?


----------



## Xarn

drawnacrol said:


> That sounds exhausting. I can understand recording bar by bar but tracking each note is very hard to believe. It would take endless hours to put together and in that time you could perfect each riff and do the common way of cutting/pasting together several takes.



Not every riff needs to be recorded this way, but I wouldn't doubt it. Actually, the dude who recorded Structures admitted they did in fact record most of the songs this way, either they played the riff at halfspeed, recorded note by note or recorded parts of a riff and pasted it together. Yeah, this sounds really exhausting but if you get paid big bucks for it, would you complain?


----------



## DLG

guitarister7321 said:


> This is kind of understandable considering they have one guitarist and their songs require two guitarists.



still not understandable.


----------



## CyborgSlunk

DLG said:


> shit like this is why I can't stand 90 percent of newer metal bands and sometimes start to loathe technology.
> 
> anyone can write technical music in guitar pro and record it at half speed now, making technical music completely unimpressive.
> 
> let's take it back to 1989, when not everyone could be technical thanks to computers.




So now people can be technical that actually CAN compose?


----------



## JoeyW

drawnacrol said:


> That sounds exhausting. I can understand recording bar by bar but tracking each note is very hard to believe. It would take endless hours to put together and in that time you could perfect each riff and do the common way of cutting/pasting together several takes.


 
No way dude, like I said earlier lots of bands take that approach this is probably just to the farthest possible extreme. I say who cares as long as they sound good live. It makes the songs sound better. Plus by punching every note you'll get that 'machine' sound that human hands can't acheive. Which I'd imagine is what The Haarp Machine are going for.

I think the best way to do this is to track the whole part as perfectly as you can and then punch each individual note and blend the two together, best of both worlds.


----------



## JoeyW

Xarn said:


> Not every riff needs to be recorded this way, but I wouldn't doubt it. Actually, the dude who recorded Structures admitted they did in fact record most of the songs this way, either they played the riff at halfspeed, recorded note by note or recorded parts of a riff and pasted it together. Yeah, this sounds really exhausting but if you get paid big bucks for it, would you complain?


 
Structures can't play their music live though...


----------



## ItWillDo

JoeyW said:


> Structures can't play their music live though...



I'm not going to completely confirm this, but I've seen them twice now and I think they try to put so much into their performance (which results in good stage-energy though) that they really do seem to slack in the accuracy-department. Their performances are great to watch, but a sloppy listening-session.


----------



## DLG

CyborgSlunk said:


> So now people can be technical that actually CAN compose?



you are saying ron jarzombek can't compose. 

recorded on a tascam four track


----------



## sakeido

ItWillDo said:


> I'm not going to completely confirm this, but I've seen them twice now and I think they try to put so much into their performance (which results in good stage-energy though) that they really do seem to slack in the accuracy-department. Their performances are great to watch, but a sloppy listening-session.



they might know they can barely play their shit and make up for it by jumping around a lot instead

its probably ridiculous but in the Escapist Notion playthrough video it _looks_ like he's playing the entire thing. He probably doesn't run through the whole song flawlessly like the audio suggests but the guy has very developed technique


----------



## JoeyW

ItWillDo said:


> I'm not going to completely confirm this, but I've seen them twice now and I think they try to put so much into their performance (which results in good stage-energy though) that they really do seem to slack in the accuracy-department. Their performances are great to watch, but a sloppy listening-session.


 
Both times I've seen them it's been pretty awful. The first time (last year) one of the guitar players dropped his pick but instead of picking it up he just randomly started strumming his guitar with his hand while spinning in circles, it was like 5 guys were playing 5 totally different songs. The other time I saw them (a few weeks back actually) their sound guy had turned the guitars down so much that they were hardly audible, the rest of the band was pretty good though and they had a pretty unreal bass tone and their drummer was tight as hell. I was thinking 'okay I guess this is a lot better'.... But then the clean vocals. I hate bashing musicians but the only thing I could really compare it to would be Derek Whibley trying to harmonize with a dying cat and failing horribly. I agree though! They put on a really good show!



sakeido said:


> its probably ridiculous but in the Escapist Notion playthrough video it _looks_ like he's playing the entire thing. He probably doesn't run through the whole song flawlessly like the audio suggests but the guy has very developed technique


 
^ Truth, I don't get the whole controversy here. Maybe there is still more to the story?


----------



## NaYoN

Ok, I guess I'll come out a bit more. Several sources very close to the band has said that said person isn't really all that much of a good player and never plays without a backing track. I really don't want to say anything more about this issue, and those who know the origins of these stories probably know why I'm unwilling to say bad things about this person. If you want details feel free to PM me but I'm not willing to talk about this in public.

EDIT: Nevermind. I don't want to be involved in this for privacy reasons.


----------



## anomynous

Not really surprised.


----------



## NaYoN

Let me just put it out there that just because there are allegations about the skill of the player or whatever, that shouldn't take away from the music. If it's enjoyable to listen to, that's all that matters. The performance of the music is a different topic.


----------



## bhakan

Do you think they're looking for another guitarist? It seems like they could use it for touring if they need to have a second track, and Al Mu'min could continue to write kick ass songs, but not have to worry about the technical aspect as much.


----------



## NaYoN

bhakan said:


> Do you think they're looking for another guitarist? It seems like they could use it for touring if they need to have a second track, and Al Mu'min could continue to write kick ass songs, but not have to worry about the technical aspect as much.



From my understanding, he is to the band what Michael Keene is to The Faceless or Jari Maenpaa is to Wintersun.


----------



## bhakan

^ I didn't mean to replace him, but to add another guitarist, like Wes in the Faceless


----------



## DLG

like misha said, if you have a drummer that is spot on, it will sound decent enough live. he probably plays with an additional guitar track to make it sound fuller.

my whole thing is that this dude is very clearly a wicked enough player and could track all of these guitars in a conventional way and have it sound excellent in the studio. I'm bothered by the fact that he had to succumb to this pressure that's so prevalent in this scene to sound like a computer. 

I watched the infamous strandberg vid today, and that tremolo picking part is so blatantly doctored that it sounds hilarious to me. It doesn't sound like a human hand is playing it, and imo, it would sound better if he just played it regularly, small imperfections in attack and all, and of course, with the drums and everything else in the mix, on the album it would sound perfectly fine, if not completely awesome just the way he played it. 

hopefully we'll get to a point soon where this whole quest for a perfect tone and performance will implode on itself and people will start caring more about songwriting and ideas again instead of complaining about hearing string noise when someone is picking a triplet.


----------



## anomynous

THALL


----------



## Opion

Holy shit, this whole "playthrough sped-up" thing actually makes a lot of sense. If you go to 1:14 and listen to the tremolo-picking it sounds...artificial. I mean I know a lot of players who can do fast speed-picking like that but...Misha and Nolly I think nailed it on the head.

Not sure if I like this band anymore, even though that new song they just came out with rocks. Being sneaky like that isn't really cool...


----------



## TIBrent

Sheesh...there is a new Strandberg video due out anytime now. Which showcases some live playing by mr. Mu'min playing much live tracked guitar. This guy is the real deal. In an age where everyone is a do-it-yourself expert in home recordings & hijacked vst(s) & logic is the answer for all, for anyone to be giving this cat slack about how he tracked, check yourself. As for for the video work, it is creative editing, done by a very skilled editor & is not meant to look like a single camera/one-angle live play-though. Expand your mind a little on what has become the status-quo of doing things. & Trusting a bitter ex-bandmate for any sort of praise towards a divorced member, yeah good luck with that. You'll hear everything from, 'the guy didn't play a note himself' all the way to 'he has a hooker addiction'.
This is going to be a heck of a year for the HAARP Machine, & Al as well. There are going to be a lot of folks left looking stupid standing in the dust when all the is being prepared drops, this guy is the Real Deal. If for no other reason to believe, than believe it because Ola Strandberg is no idiot & he wouldn't be wasting his time with a gimmick.
Just my two cents.
-Brent


----------



## Jordan Djenital Warts

bhakan said:


> Do you think they're looking for another guitarist?



I have an email from Al stating he was looking for another guitarist to form a band. He was replying to an ad I posted on a local classifieds, although that was back in 2007 in all fairness.

I didn't take him up on his offer, as he was only 17 at the time...and his email was a little too conceited for my liking.

I quite like his music though. We have similar tastes / influences.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Opion said:


> Holy shit, this whole "playthrough sped-up" thing actually makes a lot of sense. If you go to 1:14 and listen to the tremolo-picking it sounds...artificial. I mean I know a lot of players who can do fast speed-picking like that but...Misha and Nolly I think nailed it on the head.
> .



Its just tremolo picking, when did that become hard to do

Edit: I'm calling bulls**t on this. Just tried 3 ways out: Copying and pasting one note at a time
Recording it half sped and then speeding it up and pitch shifting back to normal
Playing it normally.

http://soundcloud.com/drawnacrol/tremolo-test

You can clearly hear which is which. I don't think any amount of editing could smooth out playing one note at a time.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

TIBrent said:


> Sheesh...there is a new Strandberg video due out anytime now. Which showcases some live playing by mr. Mu'min playing much live tracked guitar. This guy is the real deal. In an age where everyone is a do-it-yourself expert in home recordings & hijacked vst(s) & logic is the answer for all, for anyone to be giving this cat slack about how he tracked, check yourself. As for for the video work, it is creative editing, done by a very skilled editor & is not meant to look like a single camera/one-angle live play-though. Expand your mind a little on what has become the status-quo of doing things. & Trusting a bitter ex-bandmate for any sort of praise towards a divorced member, yeah good luck with that. You'll hear everything from, 'the guy didn't play a note himself' all the way to 'he has a hooker addiction'.
> This is going to be a heck of a year for the HAARP Machine, & Al as well. There are going to be a lot of folks left looking stupid standing in the dust when all the is being prepared drops, this guy is the Real Deal. If for no other reason to believe, than believe it because Ola Strandberg is no idiot & he wouldn't be wasting his time with a gimmick.
> Just my two cents.
> -Brent



Bitter ex-band member? You don't know the guy. He is a good, trustworthy dude now in a BIG band and he LEFT the project. He has no reason to be bitter. He is also a ridiculous guitarist


----------



## anomynous

Wait........Nolly & Al were in a band together?



Or is it referencing another "ex-member" that's now in a BIG band?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

anomynous said:


> Wait........Nolly & Al were in a band together?
> 
> 
> 
> Or is it referencing another "ex-member" that's now in a BIG band?



It's not Nolly.


----------



## Sikthness

Wow lots of people offended in this thread. Is it really that big of a deal? People sayin they like the songs but dunno if they will purchase cuz of alleged recording techniques? Thats just ridiculous. Most players can't play their own shit 100% as it is on the cd anyway.


----------



## Dan

TIBrent said:


> Sheesh...there is a new Strandberg video due out anytime now. Which showcases some live playing by mr. Mu'min playing much live tracked guitar. This guy is the real deal. In an age where everyone is a do-it-yourself expert in home recordings & hijacked vst(s) & logic is the answer for all, for anyone to be giving this cat slack about how he tracked, check yourself. As for for the video work, it is creative editing, done by a very skilled editor & is not meant to look like a single camera/one-angle live play-though. Expand your mind a little on what has become the status-quo of doing things. & Trusting a bitter ex-bandmate for any sort of praise towards a divorced member, yeah good luck with that. You'll hear everything from, 'the guy didn't play a note himself' all the way to 'he has a hooker addiction'.
> This is going to be a heck of a year for the HAARP Machine, & Al as well. There are going to be a lot of folks left looking stupid standing in the dust when all the is being prepared drops, this guy is the Real Deal. If for no other reason to believe, than believe it because Ola Strandberg is no idiot & he wouldn't be wasting his time with a gimmick.
> Just my two cents.
> -Brent



Or you could be talking to people that have played in bands with the Ex drummer, who know him personally and know exactly how the album was tracked long before you had ever heard about the band. Understandable  quote. But get your facts straight before having a go  Dave James is a trustworthy bloke, and a handsome one at that 

ANYWAY. From what i've heard so far it will be good. Craig did an excellent job drumming on the album. Alex is a fantastic drummer anyway and a top bloke, regardless of whether he recorded these drums or not anything he does in the future with the band will be excellent, and i firmly believe Mike is one of the best metal vocalists out there (even if i do think they used a little too much autotune and compression on his vocals )


----------



## reynoldsofski

Hey guys!

Can we just set the record straight that i am not this 'source' cus I'm getting a whole bunch of gnaaaaaaarly phonecalls about this thread, having recently left the band.

I was not there for the tracking of the guitars so have not and will not have anything to comment.

Peace 
Craig Reynolds 
(I played drums on the HAARP machine record. I don't play a 'string' let alone 'seven' so sorry for the intrusion.)


----------



## sakeido

Sikthness said:


> Wow lots of people offended in this thread. Is it really that big of a deal? People sayin they like the songs but dunno if they will purchase cuz of alleged recording techniques? Thats just ridiculous. Most players can't play their own shit 100% as it is on the cd anyway.


yea this is nothing new. ever seen a vid of Marc Okubo trying to play his stuff when he isn't baked? 



drawnacrol said:


> Its just tremolo picking, when did that become hard to do
> 
> Edit: I'm calling bulls**t on this. Just tried 3 ways out: Copying and pasting one note at a time
> Recording it half sped and then speeding it up and pitch shifting back to normal
> Playing it normally.
> 
> Tremolo Test by drawnacrol on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> 
> You can clearly hear which is which. I don't think any amount of editing could smooth out playing one note at a time.


you can do the two produced versions a lot better than that... copy and pasting one note definitely not but take two good takes of a trem picked line, mix and match til it is overall clean, then quantize like you would with a drum part with proper crossfades. 

using an algorithm to speed up, that I dunno about but with a good plugin who knows. 

regardless you'd have to use clean DI tracks then reamp to smooth over whatever rough edges are left and make it sound a little more natural. 

trem picking isn't hard but the consistency in the strandberg vid is nuts. even the first time I listened I was like "man that sounds like Paul Gilbert's drill powered guitar pick." I could see how that vid is processed. The attack on notes is unusually crisp and sharp which I attributed to some space age strandberg specific technology.. made it sound almost MIDI-esque. oddly enough that is what made me go "ehh if the guitar sounds like that, no thanks"


----------



## isispelican

so all of these shots are faked ? 


thats messed up, cool music though


----------



## JoeyBTL

There are a couple ways I see this kind of stuff. I think the song sounds awesome, as does the playing in the strandberg video. Even if its been overdubbed by music that has been pasted together note by note, its still great music and I'm not going to care about that when I'm listening to it in my car. 

On the other side theres something that adds a lot to a band when listening to them playing crazy riffs, KNOWING they can actually play them exactly like the recordings and just being like...fuck, this is awesome. If its good music, both of these sides are great, but one is a little more appealing. 

Overdubbing on a video thats supposed to show the supposed tone of a guitar is a totally different story.


----------



## The Reverend

The turn this thread has taken makes me laugh.

My roommate had me record the guitar tracks for his punk band, and wouldn't let me EQ them or anything because it wasn't "honest". In his eyes, anything less than the most simple chain is false representation of what he played and what he sounds like. I can see his point. 

When it comes to recording, especially music with an emphasis on technicality, I believe that striving for perfection in terms of accuracy and tone is totally acceptable, if not desirable. If Al Mu'min is misrepresenting himself live, however, I think there's really cause for their to be criticism of him. I know this next part will sound kind of trite, considering I'm nothing more than words on a screen to most of you, but this veiled accusations are fucking childish. If you're gonna say something, say it. Hinting around and being overly-cryptic is some Dawson's Creek shit. Leave that nonsense in the early 2000's where it belongs.


----------



## anomynous

Scar Symmetry said:


> It's not Nolly.


.............then who is it?


----------



## Zippoman

This is the only thing I could think of ....


----------



## leandroab

Sped up or not. Fake or not. It doesn't matter. He thought of it. He created it. He reproduced it and we are listening to it. That's the point.


----------



## Fiction

Living in Australia i'll probably never get to see them live anyways, I'm just excited to hear Semesky's voice on something, and something super bad-ass regardless of how it was recorded. Hopefully he (Al) can deliver when touring time comes around though for you chaps


----------



## brutalwizard

When did mehtab start a band?

Seriously though, Is He pantomiming guitar live or just in the strandy Vid?


----------



## FlameIbrah

isispelican said:


> so all of these shots are faked ?
> 
> 
> thats messed up, cool music though




at least for that first riff, his fingers and the sounds are not always landing together (and sometimes he moves up when the phrase is going down and vice versa) so its pretty obvious they just took that riff from the finalized track with edits and put that audio over a vid of him tracking one of his takes.

As far as his phantomiming-some of the parts will not come across without another guitar track. VOM use this same technique for some leads over breaks-he used to play with a loop pedal and i thought they sounded better when they did that tbh, but regardless sometimes the vision isn't complete without another voice in the music. I personally believe that its only proper to do this in the way vom & periphery do: i.e over sections where its absolutely necessary not over a whole song. plus it's infinitely cooler when you have a sick splitting part and you actually see two guitarists do it as opposed to splitting with a perfect tracking


----------



## Blasphemer

I'm fairly undecided on how to feel about this. On one hand, its kind of sheizsty that they are recording in such a way. I always thought that he kind of sounded TOO good to be true, especially in the Strandberg video. It'd be cool to really hear how he is live, not just in a shitty-quality video. Dude can obviously play, but to the extent that they're presenting?

On the other hand, the music is mega-kickass, and like everybody has said, theres no faking that. I just think WAY too much importance has been put on sounding perfect, and that music is practically a competition, now. It's almost like people are having "I'm tighter than you are" competitions with their albums...


----------



## brutalwizard

FlameIbrah said:


> As far as his phantomiming-some



pantomiming
Verb:	
Express or represent (something) by extravagant and exaggerated mime.

I understand what your saying it really works for VEIL of maya. but I mean like how he played the strandy vid's audio half-speed and sped it up, then obviously pantomimed playing it that speed for the video.


----------



## Prydogga

anomynous said:


> Wait........Nolly & Al were in a band together?



They weren't, but Nolly used to have a solo on Plaedian Keys. Which makes the 'lol' comment by him in this thread all the more surprising.


----------



## gunch

Prydogga said:


> They weren't, but Nolly used to have a solo on Plaedian Keys. Which makes the 'lol' comment by him in this thread all the more surprising.



In his defense he probably was laughing at my dumb ass.


----------



## bulb

leandroab said:


> Sped up or not. Fake or not. It doesn't matter. He thought of it. He created it. He reproduced it and we are listening to it. That's the point.



Guitar Pro Songs


----------



## edsped

So did he actually play anything at all?


----------



## PeteyG

isispelican said:


> so all of these shots are faked ?



Listen to the descending arpeggiated bit at 1:14 in the video you linked, listen to it a few times very closely, with your eyes closed, don't even think about whether the video matches up to the audio.

This is, for me, one of the more obvious moments.


----------



## brutalwizard

isispelican said:


> so all of these shots are faked ?
> 
> 
> thats messed up, cool music though




Wait, isnt that the saftey fire's guitarist and SSO member Sevenstring.org - View Profile: Parka Dez running that mixing board?

The puzzle continues


----------



## Lirtle

and this whole time I thought he had the most amazing right hand technique. whatever their shit with the new vocals sucks anyway.


----------



## NaYoN

brutalwizard said:


> Wait, isnt that the saftey fire's guitarist and SSO member Sevenstring.org - View Profile: Parka Dez running that mixing board?
> 
> The puzzle continues



Yep, we could ask him but not sure if he'd want to respond, given the circumstances surrounding the character we're talking about.


----------



## TIBrent

video will not always exactly match up in post with the audio. Unless you have an actual guitarist/drummer whomever the video is featuring doing the edit, you can not be sure that that millisecond delay wont be caught by an outside eye. That being said, I think these videos are edited together very well & frankly the slight offset doesn't affect me at all. None of us, or I should say, most of us will not have the luxury of a videographer who is willing to do hours of splicing & effecting for free, time = money. So maybe the audio doesn't perfectly match up, I would be more bummed if this were an actual demo video, but this is more of an advertisement video for Strandberg.
Just look at the dudes hands, if not in the demo videos, then the live one, if not the live one, watch the studio one closely & ensure that nothing is being speed-altered in post...the dude has CHOPS for days, can't fake that.
-Brent


----------



## PeteyG

TIBrent said:


> video will not always exactly match up in post with the audio. Unless you have an actual guitarist/drummer whomever the video is featuring doing the edit, you can not be sure that that millisecond delay wont be caught by an outside eye. That being said, I think these videos are edited together very well & frankly the slight offset doesn't affect me at all. None of us, or I should say, most of us will not have the luxury of a videographer who is willing to do hours of splicing & effecting for free, time = money. So maybe the audio doesn't perfectly match up, I would be more bummed if this were an actual demo video, but this is more of an advertisement video for Strandberg.
> Just look at the dudes hands, if not in the demo videos, then the live one, if not the live one, watch the studio one closely & ensure that nothing is being speed-altered in post...the dude has CHOPS for days, can't fake that.
> -Brent



Not sure if this is related to what I said or whatever, but I was specifically talking about the sound, not the video.

As for your last comment, seeing someones fingers move quickly and nimbly doesn't necessarily denote "chops". I'm a firm believer that half of what makes a good guitarist is not just the playing itself but control of the moments where they're not playing, controlling the moments where there would otherwise be imperfections and noisy fuck-ups. The production styles that are being discussed in this thread eliminate that side of playing guitar. So yes, to a degree you CAN fake that.

Edit: I just want to say I'm not griping about anyone in particular on this, just griping on an aspect of modern metal that bothers me in general and otherwise just being pedantic.


----------



## NaYoN

TIBrent said:


> video will not always exactly match up in post with the audio. Unless you have an actual guitarist/drummer whomever the video is featuring doing the edit, you can not be sure that that millisecond delay wont be caught by an outside eye. That being said, I think these videos are edited together very well & frankly the slight offset doesn't affect me at all. None of us, or I should say, most of us will not have the luxury of a videographer who is willing to do hours of splicing & effecting for free, time = money. So maybe the audio doesn't perfectly match up, I would be more bummed if this were an actual demo video, but this is more of an advertisement video for Strandberg.
> Just look at the dudes hands, if not in the demo videos, then the live one, if not the live one, watch the studio one closely & ensure that nothing is being speed-altered in post...the dude has CHOPS for days, can't fake that.
> -Brent



It's funny when some of the notes (in a continuous sequence) match the hands and some don't. You can't call that bad sync. Also you're just speculating whereas some people here have inside sources. You probably shouldn't speculate, because you are (according to people involved with the band) wrong.



If you dubbed the riffs in that vid with perfect audio, everyone would believe it's a perfect take, even though actually they're kinda sloppy.


----------



## Sunyata

NaYoN said:


> Yep, we could ask him but not sure if he'd want to respond, given the circumstances surrounding the character we're talking about.



Lol dude, you're making him sound so ominous. 

I'm pretty sure the headgear doesn't automatically make him a terrorist.


----------



## NaYoN

Sunyata said:


> Lol dude, you're making him sound so ominous.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the headgear doesn't automatically make him a terrorist.



Yeah coming from a mainly muslim country I know that, thanks. That's not the issue. And yeah, he apparently is a pretty ominous character.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Who cares? No one that actually knows any of this for sure has come out with anything absolute, nor has presented proof of it. This isn't controversial as many other bands use the same exact technique, if Nolly, Dez, or anyone else knows about this. They shouldn't bring anything up and let us see how they hold up on the road because that's where it matters, you can see videos of the man playing. He looks like he's playing ridiculously and precisely, I'm sure he can play. And if he's not a machine who can play perfectly, who cares?

The music has been created, and it's kickass. No one can deny that, unless it isn't your personal taste. I don't care if he uses techniques that are widely used in other band's recordings, because even that live video shows him playing those riffs extremely well.

People just know how to blow things out of proportion.


----------



## Sunyata

NaYoN said:


> Yeah coming from a mainly muslim country I know that, thanks. That's not the issue. And yeah, he apparently is a pretty ominous character.



So why is he an ominous character? The discussion at hand is his playing, but from some of the veiled comments here, his character is an issue too. Why not just get it out there?


----------



## NaYoN

Sunyata said:


> So why is he an ominous character? The discussion at hand is his playing, but from some of the veiled comments here, his character is an issue too. Why not just get it out there?



As I said earlier, to protect the people involved. It's not my secret to give away publicly.

EDIT: I'll just leave this thread. I don't know why I participated to begin with. There's nothing to be achieved here. Enjoy the music and carry on. The relevant information will probably eventually come out. I don't have a bone to pick with anyone here, and I don't want to get involved with this person either.


----------



## Jonathan20022

It'd be a shame to see this thread locked, I hope a mod can put a stop to this dumb debate before it actually does get locked.


----------



## Sunyata

NaYoN said:


> As I said earlier, to protect the people involved. It's not my secret to give away publicly.



Well that's noble of you I guess. This conspiracy about a conspiracy theory themed band has got me all excited though...someone better spill the beans soon.


----------



## bulb

Sunyata said:


> Well that's noble of you I guess. This conspiracy about a conspiracy theory themed band has got me all excited though...someone better spill the beans soon.



The truth is out there, and it will be revealed soon, but not by me, for I am sworn to my secret society. The coverup will not last much longer, and the listeners will be freed by the knowledge of the truth....or something hahah.


----------



## anomynous

This is genius marketing.


----------



## bulb

HAHAHAHAH, next thing you know, they will claim it was intentional!

We all got trolled so hard!


----------



## MiPwnYew




----------



## iRaiseTheDead

Still can't believe I thought these guys dropped off the face of the earth >.<


----------



## Fiction

iRaiseTheDead said:


> Still can't believe I thought these guys dropped off the face of the earth >.<



They did, they're now test subjects to the US Air Force and have since been replaced by doppelgangers to stop the fans from worrying. Now the doppelgangers must carry on miming on various videos until they're chops are up to speed with the original members.


----------



## TIBrent

thread got so lame so quick
-Brent


----------



## Fiction

TIBrent said:


> thread got so lame so quick
> -Brent



I'm not that lame, am I?  

-

Well, i'm still excited for the album, been listening to pleiadian keys quite a bit over the past few days and think Semesky suits it well.


----------



## TIBrent




----------



## Empryrean

So was this bumped about the haarp machine album leak or what?


----------



## BlindingLight7

Oh, I get it. 

still brutal music...soooo....merrr


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

I met Al at an AAL, BTBAM gig in london and he seemed like a really cool guy, we chatted for 20 minutes and he was joking around with Tosin (who was standing next to us) about not being let into america for their tour at the time. we talked about the album and guitar playing and got a couple of pictures with him.
all around cool guy

as for the playing topic, in the tracking vid there is clearly some parts where it sounds like guitar pro is backing up what he's playing? maybe he plays to it for tightness? who knows... I am interested to find out about it though

I like the sound they've got on pleiadian keys and im confident the guy can play rings around most and I cant wait for the album to come out


----------



## Fred the Shred

This thread. It delivers. 

Yes, I am sure he can play all that with utmost perfection and that evil aliens forced him to record the parts slowed down / doctored lest the band members had an anal probe inserted in them. Or not.

I don't know whether he can play the parts accurately or not, and that to me is not relevant as far as album production is concerned. Heck, I've been hired to be a ghost player for many artists that couldn't get their chops up to "studio level" quite a few times, so it's hardly surprising to see editing stunts used to elevate parts to machine-like, impossible perfection. If that's what they want as the album sound, I'm cool with that.

Live, however, people pay good money to see you, and I'd be rather disappointed if he was to use the BT not to complement but to serve as a "non-screwed up part" due to not being able to pull off one's own part with a minimum of consistency. Time will tell, I'm sure.


----------



## StewartEhoff

Seems a bit odd for Sumerian to back this in such a defensive way. Kind of goes against everything I thought the label represented, really.


----------



## NaYoN

StewartEhoff said:


> Seems a bit odd for Sumerian to back this in such a defensive way. Kind of goes against everything I thought the label represented, really.



Just like Structures?


----------



## themike

Hey guys - I heard this thread is riveting so I figured I'd pay it a visit. I brought salsa and chips too - help yourselves! 

:kicks up feet and watches thread:


----------



## CyborgSlunk

This is maybe just PR and everything was done with Guitar Pro? Certainly sounds like it. Maybe on the album there´s the real guitar? That would be awesome.


----------



## Fred the Shred

Yes. Makes perfect sense to display your inhuman Guitar Pro chops to attract the masses, so you can be confronted with how obviously doctored the tracks are, only to show up later and say "it was a joke, guys - the real playing is there", which means the "studio update" is a load of bull. That is immensely farfetched, and would be shooting themselves in the foot quite ostensively!

I for one am not pleased with the Strandberg thing as it fails to demo the instrument for what it is - and it's quite awesome - and makes the emphasis go from the guitar to the doctored stuff going on in there. I'd think Ola deserved far more consideration, as would people who are into the band and / or .strandberg*, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## no_dice

Haha now I'm interested in these dark secrets! Whether or not the videos are faked doesn't really matter to me, but when it comes time to show and prove, that's when it matters. Faking your playing is the musical equivalent of stuffing your pants to exaggerate your package.


----------



## CyborgSlunk

Fred the Shred said:


> Yes. Makes perfect sense to display your inhuman Guitar Pro chops to attract the masses, so you can be confronted with how obviously doctored the tracks are, only to show up later and say "it was a joke, guys - the real playing is there", which means the "studio update" is a load of bull. That is immensely farfetched, and would be shooting themselves in the foot quite ostensively!
> 
> I for one am not pleased with the Strandberg thing as it fails to demo the instrument for what it is - and it's quite awesome - and makes the emphasis go from the guitar to the doctored stuff going on in there. I'd think Ola deserved far more consideration, as would people who are into the band and / or .strandberg*, but that's just my opinion.



Every PR is good PR. I bet many people now know Strandberg.


----------



## Fred the Shred

I maintain that you can do whatever you damn well please when producing a record, so I'm not playing the "fake and gay" card just yet, but I'd be lying if I was to say I didn't it incredibly odd to see a supposed guitar demo featuring the sort of track it did, not to mention the hilarious "cyber-trem-picking" featuring a convenient shot of Al from the back so the picking hand isn't really visible for the most part.


----------



## JosephAOI

Sooooooo, am I the only one who thinks Mike is a horrible fit for this band? His vocals in Pledian Keys just sounded way too similar to bands like Three Days Grace and all imo. He sounds incredible and completely original in stuff like Terra Firma and everything with Vestascension though.

I think the old vocalist was awesome. I think they should've found someone else with his style.


----------



## sakeido

I love the new guy.. clean vocals without him jumping all over the place constantly. They fit the song way better than the shred-wank-except-vocals stuff some other guys are doing


----------



## Fat-Elf

JosephAOI said:


> Sooooooo, am I the only one who thinks Mike is a horrible fit for this band? His vocals in Pledian Keys just sounded way too similar to bands like Three Days Grace and all imo. He sounds incredible and completely original in stuff like Terra Firma and everything with Vestascension though.
> 
> I think the old vocalist was awesome. I think they should've found someone else with his style.



What? Mike is in the band now? I really hope what you're saying isn't true about his vocals as he is probably my favorite singer of the "scene".


----------



## Equivoke

I guess this probably belongs here. I'll have to watch it later on though


----------



## slowro

ninja'd


----------



## Maniacal

Is there an unwritten law to wear sunglasses during an interview if you are in a metal band?


----------



## JosephAOI

That's a really cool design. Also, Ola is an absolute genius.

As far as this whole controversy with Al Mu'min goes, I think if Ola is willing to work so closely with him and if Sumerian loves his music enough to sign him with almost no publicity already, he's a good enough guitarist to deserve respect. And if he's not that great of a guitarist, oh well. He's a phenomenal songwriter. And I'm sure he'll get better. Most of us haven't even seen him play live yet so we should judge then, or at the very least, when his band's album actually comes out


----------



## TIBrent

Yup the Varberg is amazing! Instantly I changed my wait-list guitar to one upon learning about it. Ola is the man & knows his stuff better than anyone I have ever met in the luthier business.
-Brent


----------



## Maniacal

Do you know how long it will take to get a varberg?


----------



## JoeyW

For some reason the part where he's playing the styrophone neck made me shoot tea out of my nose. The guy's a great composer and this video shows him actually playing, he seems like a good player.


----------



## IronGoliath

The amount of LOLs I had reading the last few pages is incomprehensible. Moving on.

I can't believe the beauty and practicality Ola has achieved. I would love to try one of those Varbergs one day soon - they look marvellous and sound great to boot!


----------



## eventhetrees

Clearly by the motions of his hands he *could* play the material, he does have chops in that sense.

BUT, no human on earth can play that clean, it literally does sound like guitar pro at times. Those guitar tracks are obviously edited, doesn't matter what technique was used, they are edited to be machine like. 

I don't mind play-through videos that are "overdubbed" as long as I can see what's being played. The controversy around this is how the playing does not sound natural and quite frankly fake. Especially with the style of riffs he plays and all the string skipping, alt picking and all that jazz, you are going to get unwanted string noise playing that, it's clear he tracked it either note-by-note or section by section at parts. Even the most precise editing can't take out that unwanted noise unless you really chop it up.

Discrediting his song writing cause he uses Guitar Pro is unfair though. It's a very handy writing tool, so if he uses it to push himself creatively what's the harm? Either way, when this album is out and the live shows/tours happen, I'm sure he'll play the parts just fine, it just won't sound like a machine 

EDIT: That strandberg varberg video is very interesting. Creative thinking about that neck profile...wonder how that feels..


----------



## Dan

Let me ask the vast majority of you in recording bands on here this:

How many of you have played your guitar parts and then quantized or cleaned up your tracks afterwards? I know i have...

Same principle guys, if he can pull it off live then who cares? Live is always sloppy even in the smallest amounts anyway. I'm sure all the bands you listen to record their songs and dont clean up their tracks at all, with all yo djenting and your palm muting


----------



## anibawl

So what's the difference between writing all of the guitar parts in Guitar Pro and writing all the drum parts in Guitar Pro?

That's how we recorded our demo was write down all of the guitar parts in GP so that our drummer could go in and put in the drum parts. We would export the midi for the drums, into Logic. Use Superior Drummer 2 and then record the actual mic'd guitar parts over the midi drums. 

Seems like maybe they did the same and ALSO used the guitar midi, converted to line signal (if possible)... maybe reamped them somehow and BAM... that's how they did it?

Our music is not Djent at all... and our guitar playing is sloppy as fuck. But just like the piano roll can clean up keyboards, drums, synth parts, it's really not that big of a deal that the guitars are as well...

Does seem shady with all the coverups though!!


----------



## Hauschild

Maniacal said:


> Do you know how long it will take to get a varberg?



I assume that one has to get on the same waiting list for the Varberg as for the Boden. The list currently holds 218 people so even though there is bound to be a certain amount of drop-offs it'll still be a while I'm afraid :S


----------



## sakeido

that's the first strandberg I've seen that I like and I REALLY like Ola's outlook on guitars. way more than the guys from blackmachine or Daemoness 

and clearly the guy CAN play. not inhumanely clean. but he can play.


----------



## bhakan

I think the problem is that we have some vague hints at what is going on, but we don't know the full story. It could be that he basically pieces it together note by note, and can't play for shit, or he could just use the occasional editing to clean up his takes, we really don't know. I say just forget about it until we hear more, all this speculation is getting nowhere.


----------



## Fred the Shred

I'm not speculating - my one remark was quite factual, which is the fact of heavily doctored tracks not showcasing the merits of an instrument. The rest is down to the intention: if they want to have it sound cyborg-like perfect on the album, I'm totally cool with it. It is not my place, or anyone else's, to decide how a band believes they should present their work.

Again, if he pulls things off live to an acceptable degree (as well as the band, evidently), and fans get their money's worth, I have no issues whatsoever.

As for the guitar, it's Ola's typical genius at work.


----------



## Sikthness

Ok I didnt want to have to reveal the truth just yet, but this has gone on far too long and is getting outta hand and too many people butthurt.

Al is not a real person. He is an amalgam created by splicing the DNA of a number of premier guitarists of our day. They were chosen in secret, and wish to remain anonymous and I will respect their wishes. 5 sets of DNA went in, but they had some new kid working on the gene splicing that day (he is the cousin of a very famous politician who has a considerable influence ((its barack obama))). Unfortunately, when mixing the concoction, this greenhorn dropped his iPhone into the mixture, completely accounting for Al's obvious androidian genetic makeup. 

I trust that clears everything up.


----------



## ESP_

I've actually talked to Al in person a few times last year. How or where will not be specified, me and Al are both in the same "organization" where music isn't commonly talked about, as it isn't a primary focus of said organization. Let's just say that Al is about to make a huge step in bringing our common ideals closer to reality and that discussion of music production techniques on this album do not bother him as this album will be the last time anyone will hear of him for a while.


----------



## vampiregenocide

If I were a good guitarist being accused of not being able to play my own music up to speed and relying too much on technology to sound good, then there would be a simple way to dismiss those claims; make a live playthrough video with the ambient sound, not direct, ad with a stop-clock visible. That's all you can really do other plan playing very well at shows. 


Regardless of the validity behind his playing, it raises a valid overall point. At what point are you relying on technology too much? If it results in good music that people like, does the means matter with regards to the end? If so, one could argue that autotune is completely fine then. Or, if something is beyond our reach and can no longer be considered honest, then should that be shunned? 



ESP_ said:


> I've actually talked to Al in person a few times last year. How or where will not be specified, me and Al are both in the same "organization" where music isn't commonly talked about, as it isn't a primary focus of said organization. Let's just say that Al is about to make a huge step in bringing our common ideals closer to reality and that discussion of music production techniques on this album do not bother him as this album will need the last time anyone will hear of him for a while.



That is some really ominous shit.


----------



## Sunyata

ESP_ said:


> I've actually talked to Al in person a few times last year. How or where will not be specified, me and Al are both in the same "organization" where music isn't commonly talked about, as it isn't a primary focus of said organization. Let's just say that Al is about to make a huge step in bringing our common ideals closer to reality and that discussion of music production techniques on this album do not bother him as this album will be the last time anyone will hear of him for a while.



What is the point of even saying anything if it's going to be something like this?

Please elaborate on what you said, especially the last sentence.

Also is "organization" something to do with zeitgeist/venus? If so, you don't have to act like it's some big secret...


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

ESP_ said:


> I've actually talked to Al in person a few times last year. How or where will not be specified, me and Al are both in the same "organization" where music isn't commonly talked about, as it isn't a primary focus of said organization. Let's just say that Al is about to make a huge step in bringing our common ideals closer to reality and that discussion of music production techniques on this album do not bother him as this album will be the last time anyone will hear of him for a while.



What the hell does THAT mean?  Are you guys astronauts? Mimes? Proctologists?


----------



## Jonathan20022

That really is extremely ominous, but still this is all just rumors brewing up. I'd take it at face value, and keep them at the same validity as an actual Conspiracy Theory.

Al seems like a guy who's very devoted to his viewpoint and what he believes in, more power to him. If this is an outlet for him and his music, I hope his message hits a lot of openminded people and as such he accomplishes what he wants to do. Just seems absurdly ridiculous for Haarp to amount to anything if he were really to disappear from the scene after this release. He's been signed onto a label, and as I see it, live shows in most cases make or break a band. It was already an incredibly strange move for Ash to sign them when all they had going was a preproduction, and a large delay for this upcoming release. On top of "disappearing", it doesn't seem like a wise signing.

So like I said, take it at face value. Not trying to discredit anyone, but evidence is evidence, and a statement is a statement. Nothing more.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

ESP_ said:


> I've actually talked to Al in person a few times last year. How or where will not be specified, me and Al are both in the same "organization" where music isn't commonly talked about, as it isn't a primary focus of said organization. Let's just say that Al is about to make a huge step in bringing our common ideals closer to reality and that discussion of music production techniques on this album do not bother him as this album will be the last time anyone will hear of him for a while.



Troll.


----------



## TimSE

^ Expect so.

Im just syked for Mike! Sounds epic


----------



## IronGoliath

Though I am a true blue sans-quantized recording guitar player (none of the albums I have been on have I been 'quantized' the notion is ridiculous to me) the music never called for it.

UNHINGED FUCKING BLACKENED DEATH METAL; CHAPS. IT'S THE SHIZNIT.

Edit: Grammatical mistakes.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

"Lets play some music so fucking awesome, that we have to make a computer play it!"


----------



## imlikemike

Lol at all the vague cryptic statements about Al. I can't even take this shit seriously anymore. Don't even care if the music is all digitized, I still like it enough to pick up the album when it drops.


----------



## JosephAOI

ESP_ said:


> I've actually talked to Al in person a few times last year. How or where will not be specified, me and Al are both in the same "organization" where music isn't commonly talked about, as it isn't a primary focus of said organization. Let's just say that Al is about to make a huge step in bringing our common ideals closer to reality and that discussion of music production techniques on this album do not bother him as this album will be the last time anyone will hear of him for a while.


We live in the same town, let's meet up and show me some proof.


----------



## 3074326

I can't say how I know this because I don't want this person's identity known, but he told me this thread is fucking hilarious.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

Is he a member of Moose Lodge #185, and hes gonna start working the fryer on friday nights, barring him from touring?


----------



## ROAR

Al is part of the illuminati. 
Behold, Planetary Duality begins!


----------



## Watty

Honestly, if the rumor is true and you don't like it...tough. Calling shit on a video meant to showcase an instrument OVER YOUTUBE is pointless anyways. Even if they used all the best means of getting the real tone from the guitar to the audio playing in the video, YT's compression would have colored it. Also, last I checked, it wasn't uploaded to showcase his playing.

I think this song kicks a phenomenal amount of ass and I plan on buying the record for more of it. 

/back on topic anyone?


----------



## bulb

Watty said:


> Honestly, if the rumor is true and you don't like it...tough. Calling shit on a video meant to showcase an instrument OVER YOUTUBE is pointless anyways. Even if they used all the best means of getting the real tone from the guitar to the audio playing in the video, YT's compression would have colored it. Also, last I checked, it wasn't uploaded to showcase his playing.
> 
> I think this song kicks a phenomenal amount of ass and I plan on buying the record for more of it.
> 
> /back on topic anyone?




With that logic, you might as well mime everything on youtube because of the supposed "compression"....

I don't even care if the video was mimed, I care that they tried to claim that it wasn't and were very vigilant with deleting any comments that brought the truth forward. Basically I am saying that you shouldn't lie. I know, I am old fashioned like that, but I don't think it's right.


----------



## Watty

bulb said:


> With that logic, you might as well mime everything on youtube because of the supposed "compression"....
> 
> I don't even care if the video was mimed, I care that they tried to claim that it wasn't and were very vigilant with deleting any comments that brought the truth forward. Basically I am saying that you shouldn't lie. I know, I am old fashioned like that, but I don't think it's right.



To the first bit, I only brought it up in reply to the rest of the comments. For most of us (and most the time), the coloration doesn't matter...

To the second, fair point...been so many replies not dealing with that I forgot reading it. And the Republican's should be worried with voters like you sitting in the backyard, eh? What with wanting the truth told and all that...

"Go BULBasaur! Use Vine Whip!"

_It was super effective; unlike the GOP..._

In reply to everything, they should just get Emil to play it and be done with it; that guy would eat these riffs for breakfast and ask for more!


----------



## 3074326

7 Strings of Hate said:


> Is he a member of Moose Lodge #185, and hes gonna start working the fryer on friday nights, barring him from touring?



All I can say that he was in a band that may or may not have attended a concert during the Frak the Gods tour. I also can't confirm or deny that it may or may not have been an actual Frak the Gods concert. Just a concert that happened during the dates of that tour. He knows a guy who was involved with a band who recorded at the same studio the HAARP record was recorded at, but it was a year before they did. 

I also heard Al was an alien. Note the first two letters in alien. Coincidence? Fuck no. There are no coincidences. Just conspiracies. 

I hope this drama drags on forever. It's like a metal-oriented soap opera.


----------



## JosephAOI

3074326 said:


> I hope this drama drags on forever. It's like a metal-oriented soap opera.



Dis shit be worse than when dat dawg JasOWNED left that BOO band.


----------



## JamesM

This is great. For the record, my ears told me that the .strandberg* video was altered ages ago and everyone told me I was crazy.  That really isn't fair to that guitar. 


Also, I know someone who sent Al a guitar for publicity and never got the promo vids, images or guitar back so... I dunno. Maybe Al is a secret agent or something. Pew pew.


----------



## ESP_

Scar Symmetry said:


> Troll.



You are quick to dismiss my statement as a lie without knowing anything. People like you are what's wrong in our eyes...


----------



## JamesM

^You're sketchball.


----------



## slapnutz

Oh man this thread is awesome.

My only concern is the payoff might not live up to the drama so far.


----------



## themike

Kind of curious why .strandberg's new video was posted on Sumerian's youtube account. I understand the guitarist's is on that label, but that video is 99% guitar information and .strandberg have their own youtube channel.

Also - they posted a new video for the Varberg incase anyone is interested


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

It both of those videos, that guitar just sounds so hollow. I dont care for it. Sounds like papery or something.


----------



## Konfyouzd

A great deal of it IS hollow, isn't it?


----------



## JamesM

7 Strings of Hate said:


> It both of those videos, that guitar just sounds so hollow. I dont care for it. Sounds like papery or something.



Plucky, semi-hollow-y goodness.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

Just because a guitar has chambers, doesnt mean it SOUNDS hollow. I mean, acoustics dont sound hollow and papery. Chambered les pauls dont sound hollow.

This one sounds hollow to me.


----------



## TIBrent

Perhaps we can post-process this video for you as well? Another doctored video clip make you stoked? 
Papery, sheesh, what chou talkin bout? this guitar sounds awesome!
-Brent


----------



## valder

sooo doctored!


----------



## MacTown09

The picking in this video is absolutely insane and makes my hand feel tired just thinking about what I would have to do to make my own playing sound like that and I feel like I am a picking conessieur. It really sounds machine like especially when he just picks starting about 1:17 in the video. It's absolutely machine sounding. I hope to god that it's real because I have already started learning how to do it.


----------



## NaYoN

MacTown09 said:


> The picking in this video is absolutely insane and makes my hand feel tired just thinking about what I would have to do to make my own playing sound like that and I feel like I am a picking conessieur. It really sounds machine like especially when he just picks starting about 1:17 in the video. It's absolutely machine sounding. I hope to god that it's real because I have already started learning how to do it.




If you learn how to do it then at least one person will finally be able to do it!


----------



## ROAR

^hahhahahahah


----------



## Maniacal

It is possible to play that. I think most people will find it hard because you can't pick from you elbow and still maintain that consistent muted sound, and wrist picking is generally a lot slower.


----------



## Xarn

Maniacal said:


> It is possible to play that. I think most people will find it hard because you can't pick from you elbow and still maintain that consistent muted sound, and wrist picking is generally a lot slower.



Not even Petrucci, Cooley or Mr. Lane is/was this consistent in their picking. That kinda rests my case. 

But I'm fairly certain that Al is a great player, he just strives for absolute perfection in his recordings. Based on his compositions alone, I'm fairly sure if he keeps releasing songs like Pleiadian Keys he'll be a legend in technical metal in 5-10 years time for sure!


----------



## Purelojik

i honestly think the lace pickups in strandbergs axes dont do his work justice. no offense to lace. they make some amazing pups for cleans(chrome domes are my fav). but for some reason in this guitar and some of the others i just dont think they work very well.


----------



## Maniacal

How do you know this exactly?

Did you sit with Petrucci, Cooley and Lane and have them play palm muted 16th notes to a click?

That picking is about 220/230bpm, some of the Lane stuff is up in the 260s.


----------



## MacTown09

Maniacal said:


> How do you know this exactly?
> 
> Did you sit with Petrucci, Cooley and Lane and have them play palm muted 16th notes to a click?
> 
> That picking is about 220/230bpm, some of the Lane stuff is up in the 260s.



I don't think the speed is the issue. It's how he is so damn clean. I noticed that he circular picks like a crazy. I'll be working on it and let you know how it goes!


----------



## Maniacal

Isn't this basically it?

Took all of 2 attempts. I could easily get this cleaner if I hadn't just got back from doing deadlifts which fucks my hands. 

Haarp riff by JonathanStrange on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## TIBrent

Nice! Add a whole heaping helping of compression & a stronger gate & you would have the EXACT same sound as the 'doctored video'.
-Brent


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

Because if those legendary players could do it, the would


----------



## bulb

Or recording it at half speed and then doubling it. You don't even have to do it with a DI for it to work.

Seriously just try it, record something in your DAW. Process the take in so that it ends up double speed, and you have it. Just don't claim it's a live take once you have done it hahah.


----------



## Maniacal

Awesome. I never need to practice again.


----------



## MacTown09

Maniacal said:


> Isn't this basically it?
> 
> Took all of 2 attempts. I could easily get this cleaner if I hadn't just got back from doing deadlifts which fucks my hands.
> 
> Haarp riff by JonathanStrange on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free




Basically that is it as far as notes and speed goes. Those are the easy part. The tonality in yours is completely different and a lot less precise and consistent sounding. Yours sounds like a strong
Flopping around. His sounds like a machine. 

I'm gonna do a little Work later as bulb suggested. I'll post results. I hope to god that's not how this sound is made cuz I really wanna learn it. Live.


----------



## HAARP

A conscious effort was made with The HAARP Machine to focus on art and revolution and not get caught up in the noise. Alas, assumption, insinuation and accusation have been rife and the need to 'take out the trash' has necessitated an exception. 

But first, lets step back and take a closer look at the source of these so called 'truths' and intentions of those who point the finger. What are their motives? What exactly is trying to be communicated and understood here? 

In modern society across the globe, statutory laws have been set in place to ensure a fair trial. This is designed to prevent rumour, conjecture and disinformation from clouding the jury's perception of the reality at hand and serving injustice. The last handful of pages on this thread have been so far removed from this basic human right that it is more akin to the witch trials of the 1600s than a forum of self respecting musicians in the 21st century. 

How we approach situations like this is crucial. Taking the lesser foot forward and assuming the worst says a lot more about 'you' than 'me'.

In the end you will believe whatever you _want_ to believe. 
>

1. The Strandberg Guitarworks video is a commercial. I have never claimed it was a live play through nor have I denied any studio practice. The question was never asked for the alleged denial to occur. The dry truth is we simply did not have the means to record live within the set timeframe. 

2. The comments on Sumerian Records Youtube channel have nothing to do with us. There is however a spam filter on our page to block anything to do with the previous drummer, who is on a mission to air 'dirty laundry' and manipulate everything and everyone within his reach in an attempt to slander my name and The HAARP Machine. He quit the band in an emotionally charged, tactical move and asked to rejoin 12 hours later. He was refused outright and now directs his negative energy and high school drama at us rather than accept the consequences of his belligerence and error. This happened 6 months ago. A sane and confident person would've have used this time to pick up the pieces and move on instead of rolling around in the filth and crying for attention. 


For the record - I had the option to rerecord the drums; I chose not to. I had the option to not credit him on the album whatsoever; I chose not to. I have the option to remove his play-through videos of my songs (another story altogether) and shut down his channel; I choose not to. I have the option to expose him for all that he has done and hold him accountable in the public eye; I _choose_ not to.

In time the truth will be realised and those who've made moral judgement based on conjecture and rumour, will have to face the cold stare in the mirror eventually. 

''It's harder to live with the truth about you than to live with the lies about me.''

3. Nolly introduced Derya of The Safety Fire and I to this 'tabooed' recording technique a few years ago proclaiming that The Faceless and Veil Of Maya had implemented it on their latest records with great success. This technique has a particular sound and has become commonplace within the community for a variety of purposes. Everyone from Necrophagist to Animals As Leaders has done it and no one is feeling guilty for it. 

Those so-called 'musicians' who enforce the completely erroneous notion that technical music must be recorded 'traditionally' to be valid are missing the point completely. This is music; not sports and the less we focus on trivial athleticism the more we can focus on creating and sharing the true essence of why we're all here. 


4. @Bulb - I do not know you and you do not know me. I find your involvement and timing in this discussion highly suspect. 

_I know this because I have definitely experimented with that kinda stuff and it has a very particular sound_

The technical parts on the first Periphery record were all recorded like 'that' - Nolly. 

_''But when doing my playthrough, I wanted people to hear what my Strandberg actually sounds like, so I played it through an amp in one take, filmed that/used the audio from that and not the audio from the album, sure it's not perfect but neither am I, and that's okay.''_

The point is valid but it's clear you are trying to belittle me in order to raise your own esteem. 

_''Again, the argument is not for those tricks in the studio, but in fact using the halfspeed/one note at a time album audio over a video supposedly showcasing a guitar's tone and playing, but subsequently denying that fact and claiming that it is live.'' _

See #1


_ so as long as the drummer plays well (their old drummer Craig is incredible_

Its clear that youve been acquainted. See preface.


_you could technically slop it up and still sound pretty tight overall haha!_

Wouldnt this be the same as everyone in your band being tight but you?

_''Guitar Pro Songs''_

You are an idiot for this statement alone. 

_''Of course, if you come clean about it there is no issue,'' _ 

See #1.

_''..it is *lying* that gets to me personally..'' _

Hold on to this thought.


_''..the deleting of comments calling them out etc.'' _

See #2.


_''I don't even care if the video was mimed, I care that they tried to claim that it wasn't and were very vigilant with deleting any comments that brought the truth forward.'' _

See #1 & #2


_''Basically I am saying that you shouldn't *lie*. I know, I am old fashioned like that, but I don't think it's right.''_


So. 

You've stated on numerous occasions that Matt Halpern played in the drums on an electric kit on Periphery's first record, yet our mutual friend informed me that this a *LIE* and it was all programmed from the onset. A convenient and fool proof *LIE * if only not for the gossiping tendencies of your new bassist. 

Double standards? Hypocrisy? Self-righteousness? You decide. 


Like I said, I do not know you and you do not know me. We met once and it was pleasant. Why you felt the need to sink to such depths is beyond me. 

You are a 27/28-year-old human adult with talent and success. Theres no need for this kind of behavior. 

In future I advise you to refrain from addressing others from that high horse of yours, as it will significantly increase the chances of you falling off and being trampled on.


5. @Maniacal 

_''I was at that gig, they played to a track that had another guitar playing on it. They did this for the entire Decap tour. 

Upon close inspection what I could hear was the play along track.''_


Perhaps you were on the wrong side of the room. Perhaps my amp wasn't balanced with the PA. Perhaps the sound engineer let us down. Who knows. The point here is that the track is a 'very tight guitarist' and I have to match it. 

6. Thank you to everyone else for the support and not getting caught up in the nonsense. Lets focus on the sonic adventure ahead and not let Chinese whispers divide us. 

Good luck and good night.


----------



## anomynous




----------



## ROAR

Well that's cleared up.

Now when's that release date?


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

*slow clap*


----------



## bulb

Aw this was fun while it lasted...


----------



## bulb

I even had a playthrough video to prove my point. 

But whatever, Al, we won't see eye to eye on any of this obviously, so just be happy for all the extra press you got out of this, yay!


----------



## Fred the Shred

Allow me to clarify one point pertaining the allegations (well, actually simple statements as you have pretty much stated what was previously said): I haven't claimed you were deliberately "faking a demo", but I do find it unnecessary to do all the processing as it will inevitably mask the raw sound and pretty much "kill" a demo on the spot - the accusations pertaining the handling of the processed tracks were directed at Summerian, who manages the channel where the playthrough was posted, as whomever takes care of the PR / YouTube channel deleted every single comment pertaining the simple stating of "these are tracks polished and tracked with a number of production artifacts", not "Al is a tool" or "fake and gay" or whatever insulting / trolling you often find in pretty much any video with good visibility.

Whomever envisioned the end result didn't address is as a commercial as much as they did as a demo, which will then (for obvious reasons) be all but a demo of the instrument as it becomes diluted in the post-processing. This is something that doesn't work, in my opinion. As I've stated before, you can do whatever you please on a record to get your desired results - I use a more "organic" approach, you go for machine-like perfection, all fair game as long as it sounds good.

In the end, I only do care about whether a musician can perform their work competently, without "magic" masking that, and that is easily seen live. Since I do like the music, I expect to see it sooner or later. In light of your statement, as I'm sure you'll understand, my opinion regarding the incredibly poor handling of the simple statement of fact by the person / people in charge of the YT channel stands as is, and won't change. 

Other than that, lovely guitar from .strandberg*, as expected.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Aaaaawww SHIT.


----------



## The Reverend

I'm not gonna take sides, but damn. 

At least the truth _from one perspective_ has been revealed. I was really starting to dislike the veiled comments.


----------



## bulb

Fred the Shred said:


> Allow me to clarify one point pertaining the allegations (well, actually simple statements as you have pretty much stated what was previously said): I haven't claimed you were deliberately "faking a demo", but I do find it unnecessary to do all the processing as it will inevitably mask the raw sound and pretty much "kill" a demo on the spot - the accusations pertaining the handling of the processed tracks were directed at Summerian, who manages the channel where the playthrough was posted, as whomever takes care of the PR / YouTube channel deleted every single comment pertaining the simple stating of "these are tracks polished and tracked with a number of production artifacts", not "Al is a tool" or "fake and gay" or whatever insulting / trolling you often find in pretty much any video with good visibility.
> 
> Whomever envisioned the end result didn't address is as a commercial as much as they did as a demo, which will then (for obvious reasons) be all but a demo of the instrument as it becomes diluted in the post-processing. This is something that doesn't work, in my opinion. As I've stated before, you can do whatever you please on a record to get your desired results - I use a more "organic" approach, you go for machine-like perfection, all fair game as long as it sounds good.
> 
> In the end, I only do care about whether a musician can perform their work competently, without "magic" masking that, and that is easily seen live. Since I do like the music, I expect to see it sooner or later. In light of your statement, as I'm sure you'll understand, my opinion regarding the incredibly poor handling of the simple statement of fact by the person / people in charge of the YT channel stands as is, and won't change.
> 
> Other than that, lovely guitar from .strandberg*, as expected.



QFT!


----------



## Purelojik

The Reverend said:


> I'm not gonna take sides, but damn.
> 
> At least the truth _from one perspective_ has been revealed. I was really starting to dislike the veiled comments.



im still very confused as to why all of this is even happening. its like a little kid watching mom and dad fight lol. you like both but dont know what the hell is going on.


----------



## sakeido

The Reverend said:


> I'm not gonna take sides, but damn.
> 
> At least the truth _from one perspective_ has been revealed. I was really starting to dislike the veiled comments.



the comments were annoying. but who was saying them?


----------



## JosephAOI

Sine you're here now, I wanted something cleared up cause I'm rather confused. Is your actual name Al Mu'min? Cause I read something that it was more like a title?


----------



## Cougs

Purelojik said:


> im still very confused as to why all of this is even happening. its like a little kid watching mom and dad fight lol. you like both but dont know what the hell is going on.



You couldn't have put that any better.


----------



## NaYoN

Funny thing. I talked with your old drummer and never did he badmouth the band or in any way tried to get involved with any discussion anout the band. In fact, other ex-members who I've also talked to keep saying you are negative towards them. Who's telling the truth here Al?


----------



## themike

bulb said:


> But whatever, Al, we won't see eye to eye on any of this obviously, so just be happy for all the extra press you got out of this, yay!


----------



## nsimonsen

I've got to say, that was impeccably written by Al.....


----------



## smucarolina

eh...blah.


----------



## technomancer

JosephAOI said:


> Sine you're here now, I wanted something cleared up cause I'm rather confused. Is your actual name Al Mu'min? Cause I read something that it was more like a title?



It's one of the 99 names of Allah


----------



## NaYoN

technomancer said:


> It's one of the 99 names of Allah



And it's not used as an actual full name the way he uses it. Sometimes it's used as part of a name.


----------



## brutalwizard

I would really enjoy a tour consisting of Machinehead, Florence and the Machine, Rage Against the Machine, and The Haarp Machine.

A boy can dream.


----------



## Purelojik

technomancer said:


> It's one of the 99 names of Allah



Beautiful Names of Allah: al-Mu&#39;min 6

beautiful meaning


----------



## isispelican

keep it going


----------



## Prydogga

Props on Al for taking the mature approach and trying to settle as many arguments as possible, as opposed to the alternative, snide remarks and passive agressive trolling.


----------



## MacTown09

I felt like I had to do a slight rebuttal.

*"In the end you will believe whatever you want to believe."
*
Not when there is truth. I feel like you didn't give us any.

*"The Strandberg Guitarworks video is a commercial. I have never claimed it was a live play through nor have I denied any studio practice. The question was never asked for the alleged denial to occur. The dry truth is we simply did not have the means to record live within the set timeframe."*

You had camera gear. It is much more timely to play guitar and record it with the camera than it is to play it in a studio and then alter it and then pretend to play it again for a camera. If you were in a time crunch why didn't you just play the guitar and put up a pretty video of it like the "commercial" depicts? 

*"A sane and confident person would've have used this time to pick up the pieces and move on instead of rolling around in the filth and crying for attention."*

This statement sums up the "commercial" for me.

*"Nolly introduced Derya of The Safety Fire and I to this 'tabooed' recording technique a few years ago proclaiming that The Faceless and Veil Of Maya had implemented it on their latest records with great success. This technique has a particular sound and has become commonplace within the community for a variety of purposes. Everyone from Necrophagist to Animals As Leaders has done it and no one is feeling guilty for it."*

Lack of guilt does not make something right. Because other people do it does not make it right.

*"Those so-called 'musicians' who enforce the completely erroneous notion that technical music must be recorded 'traditionally' to be valid are missing the point completely. This is music; not sports and the less we focus on trivial athleticism the more we can focus on creating and sharing the true essence of why we're all here."*

This is where we will never see eye to eye and just because we disagree does not mean that either of our notions are "completely erroneous". I can't even begin to explain the difference between the essence of why I and you are here.

*''But when doing my playthrough, I wanted people to hear what my Strandberg actually sounds like, so I played it through an amp in one take, filmed that/used the audio from that and not the audio from the album, sure it's not perfect but neither am I, and that's okay.''*

*"The point is valid but it's clear you are trying to belittle me in order to raise your own esteem. "*

I think you belittle yourself by not showing us your actual playing. He also said NOTHING about you in the statement so I don't really see why you think it's about you 

*"''Basically I am saying that you shouldn't lie. I know, I am old fashioned like that, but I don't think it's right.''


So. 

You've stated on numerous occasions that Matt Halpern played in the drums on an electric kit on Periphery's first record, yet our mutual friend informed me that this a LIE and it was all programmed from the onset. A convenient and fool proof LIE if only not for the gossiping tendencies of your new bassist. 

Double standards? Hypocrisy? Self-righteousness? You decide. "*

You say you heard from Nolly that Periphery recorded drums differently than they say they didn't and now you question character? Haven't you been against this kind of behavior the whole time? It is gossip and it doesn't really matter anyway. Is this not what you started your whole post trying to dismiss?

Also we all know what an incredible play Matt Halpern is and he and Misha have a great reputation. Your ideals are up for question and instead of explaining those to us you try and trash the reps of others. Including your old drummer. 

*"In time the truth will be realised and those who've made moral judgement based on conjecture and rumour, will have to face the cold stare in the mirror eventually."*

Kind of goes with the above. Calling someone hypocritical and self-righteous?

I'd also like to end this by just saying that you have the worlds ear. Why the hell aren't you letting us hear you play?


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

Eh. Who cares? As long as its played live, fuck it.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

HAARP said:


> A conscious effort was made with The HAARP Machine to focus on art and revolution and not get caught up in the noise. Alas, assumption, insinuation and accusation have been rife and the need to 'take out the trash' has necessitated an exception.
> 
> But first, lets step back and take a closer look at the source of these so called 'truths' and intentions of those who point the finger. What are their motives? What exactly is trying to be communicated and understood here?
> 
> In modern society across the globe, statutory laws have been set in place to ensure a fair trial. This is designed to prevent rumour, conjecture and disinformation from clouding the jury's perception of the reality at hand and serving injustice. The last handful of pages on this thread have been so far removed from this basic human right that it is more akin to the witch trials of the 1600s than a forum of self respecting musicians in the 21st century.
> 
> How we approach situations like this is crucial. Taking the lesser foot forward and assuming the worst says a lot more about 'you' than 'me'.
> 
> In the end you will believe whatever you _want_ to believe.
> >
> 
> 1. The Strandberg Guitarworks video is a commercial. I have never claimed it was a live play through nor have I denied any studio practice. The question was never asked for the alleged denial to occur. The dry truth is we simply did not have the means to record live within the set timeframe.
> 
> 2. The comments on Sumerian Records Youtube channel have nothing to do with us. There is however a spam filter on our page to block anything to do with the previous drummer, who is on a mission to air 'dirty laundry' and manipulate everything and everyone within his reach in an attempt to slander my name and The HAARP Machine. He quit the band in an emotionally charged, tactical move and asked to rejoin 12 hours later. He was refused outright and now directs his negative energy and high school drama at us rather than accept the consequences of his belligerence and error. This happened 6 months ago. A sane and confident person would've have used this time to pick up the pieces and move on instead of rolling around in the filth and crying for attention.
> 
> 
> For the record - I had the option to rerecord the drums; I chose not to. I had the option to not credit him on the album whatsoever; I chose not to. I have the option to remove his play-through videos of my songs (another story altogether) and shut down his channel; I choose not to. I have the option to expose him for all that he has done and hold him accountable in the public eye; I _choose_ not to.
> 
> In time the truth will be realised and those who've made moral judgement based on conjecture and rumour, will have to face the cold stare in the mirror eventually.
> 
> ''It's harder to live with the truth about you than to live with the lies about me.''
> 
> 3. Nolly introduced Derya of The Safety Fire and I to this 'tabooed' recording technique a few years ago proclaiming that The Faceless and Veil Of Maya had implemented it on their latest records with great success. This technique has a particular sound and has become commonplace within the community for a variety of purposes. Everyone from Necrophagist to Animals As Leaders has done it and no one is feeling guilty for it.
> 
> Those so-called 'musicians' who enforce the completely erroneous notion that technical music must be recorded 'traditionally' to be valid are missing the point completely. This is music; not sports and the less we focus on trivial athleticism the more we can focus on creating and sharing the true essence of why we're all here.
> 
> 
> 4. @Bulb - I do not know you and you do not know me. I find your involvement and timing in this discussion highly suspect.
> 
> _&#8216;&#8217;I know this because I have definitely experimented with that kinda stuff and it has a very particular sound&#8217;&#8217;_
> 
> &#8216;&#8217;The technical parts on the first Periphery record were all recorded like 'that'&#8217;&#8217; - Nolly.
> 
> _''But when doing my playthrough, I wanted people to hear what my Strandberg actually sounds like, so I played it through an amp in one take, filmed that/used the audio from that and not the audio from the album, sure it's not perfect but neither am I, and that's okay.''_
> 
> The point is valid but it's clear you are trying to belittle me in order to raise your own esteem.
> 
> _''Again, the argument is not for those tricks in the studio, but in fact using the halfspeed/one note at a time album audio over a video supposedly showcasing a guitar's tone and playing, but subsequently denying that fact and claiming that it is live.'' _
> 
> See #1
> 
> 
> _ &#8216;&#8217;&#8230;so as long as the drummer plays well (their old drummer Craig is incredible&#8217;&#8217;_
> 
> It&#8217;s clear that you&#8217;ve been acquainted. See preface.
> 
> 
> _&#8216;&#8230;you could technically slop it up and still sound pretty tight overall haha!&#8217;&#8217;_
> 
> Wouldn&#8217;t this be the same as everyone in your band being tight but you?
> 
> _''Guitar Pro Songs''_
> 
> You are an idiot for this statement alone.
> 
> _''Of course, if you come clean about it there is no issue,'' _
> 
> See #1.
> 
> _''..it is *lying* that gets to me personally..'' _
> 
> Hold on to this thought.
> 
> 
> _''..the deleting of comments calling them out etc.'' _
> 
> See #2.
> 
> 
> _''I don't even care if the video was mimed, I care that they tried to claim that it wasn't and were very vigilant with deleting any comments that brought the truth forward.'' _
> 
> See #1 & #2
> 
> 
> _''Basically I am saying that you shouldn't *lie*. I know, I am old fashioned like that, but I don't think it's right.''_
> 
> 
> So.
> 
> You've stated on numerous occasions that Matt Halpern played in the drums on an electric kit on Periphery's first record, yet our mutual friend informed me that this a *LIE* and it was all programmed from the onset. A convenient and fool proof *LIE * if only not for the gossiping tendencies of your new bassist.
> 
> Double standards? Hypocrisy? Self-righteousness? You decide.
> 
> 
> Like I said, I do not know you and you do not know me. We met once and it was pleasant. Why you felt the need to sink to such depths is beyond me.
> 
> You are a 27/28-year-old human adult with talent and success. There&#8217;s no need for this kind of behavior.
> 
> In future I advise you to refrain from addressing others from that high horse of yours, as it will significantly increase the chances of you falling off and being trampled on.
> 
> 
> 5. @Maniacal
> 
> _''I was at that gig, they played to a track that had another guitar playing on it. They did this for the entire Decap tour.
> 
> Upon close inspection what I could hear was the play along track.''_
> 
> 
> Perhaps you were on the wrong side of the room. Perhaps my amp wasn't balanced with the PA. Perhaps the sound engineer let us down. Who knows. The point here is that the track is a 'very tight guitarist' and I have to match it.
> 
> 6. Thank you to everyone else for the support and not getting caught up in the nonsense. Let&#8217;s focus on the sonic adventure ahead and not let Chinese whispers divide us.
> 
> Good luck and good night.




Wow! WTF!?!?

This is a fucking forum that brings us together to discuss our love of music and conjure and share ideas! Not fucking slander everyone and each other and insist that some are better than others. But I guess that is basic man instinct and what forums turn people into.......

Why can't we all just chill out and discuss music in a positive aspect and not be assholes? Thanks for clearing the air by the way, HAARP. 

This one thread is sickening and filled with bullshit, lies, hypocrisy, retardation, ignorance, stupidity, slander, accusatory comments, and other garbage. (this is my first post in this specific thread, after twenty-two pages, and I was excited for the new HAARP album when I found this thread!.......but this thread discouraged me and just destroyed my idea that it would be a good, reliable source of info for the album. Looking back, it's like a fucking boxing match, or bitching match online.)

Now can we please end this and go back to discussing the music, the album? Release date announced?


----------



## nsimonsen

MacTown09 said:


> I'd also like to end this by just saying that you have the worlds ear. Why the hell aren't you letting us hear you play?


 
I couldn't have this any better, well said Mac!


----------



## The Reverend

If I ever get to see The HAARP Machine, I will definitely (and maybe unfairly?) be watching Al Mu'min a bit closer than I otherwise would have. 

On a side note, it's interesting to see how this is developing. On one hand, we have a new guitarist on the scene, defending himself and making claims the average person can't substantiate. On the other, we have a few other guitarists with established reputations saying something else, half-hearsay and again, something we can't substantiate. 

Who is right? Who is wrong? Is anyone right or wrong? Is Superman a lame character? Some questions have no answers.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

im pretty sure im the only one on SSO who was never blown away by anything by the HAARP machine


----------



## 3074326

Ahhh, we have a response. It just keeps getting better. Can you guys delay this album and start using another "controversial" technique to keep this going as long as possible? 







Can't wait for the album, btw.


----------



## The Reverend

EDIT 2; Can we drop this troll madness?


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

Can we stop all the facebook teeny bop drama?

Once again, who cares.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

7 Strings of Hate said:


> Can we stop all the facebook teeny bop drama?
> 
> Once again, who cares.



Facebook is still around?.... Man, where the hell have I been?....


----------



## Fiction

Release date is October 16 for those who asked.


----------



## mikernaut

Still luvin Mike's vocals! ... still will buy. Not enough good clean singers out there.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

I think my hippie side just kind of came out a little earlier there. (Sorry guys.....Peace, man!)

This thread is making my balls itch...


----------



## isispelican

@MacTown09 I agree 100%


----------



## Riffer

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> im pretty sure im the only one on SSO who was never blown away by anything by the HAARP machine


You're not the only one. I think it's good but I'm not too much into the almost mechanical sound of the riffs and songs. I like a little slop to it and kind of a "it's okay if you get some color outisde the lines" type of sound. When everything is so tight that it sounds like someone is turning a mute button on and off fast as shit, it starts losing it's human aspect to me. I don't want to listen to music and feel like it was created by computers or lacks emotion because of that. Just my opinion of course. I think the technology is interesting but not my cup of tea.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

^couldnt have said it better myself


----------



## Onegunsolution

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Facebook is still around?.... Man, where the hell have I been?....



On SS.O


----------



## JamesM

It's funny that conspiracy theories are surrounding a guy who is hugely invested in conspiracy theories who also plays in a band named after a conspiracy. 

My only opinion on this matter is that the people that tend to alter their music in order to make it sound better/tighter/cleaner will almost always be the people who talk negatively on how manufactured pop music is. Ironic. 

Anyway, thus far The HAARP Machine isn't really my thing, but I'm definitely going to pick up a copy to give it a listen.


----------



## Jonathan20022

This got obnoxiously drawn out, thanks for clearing the air Al although I was hoping that would end. But there are people who want full disclosure (see what I did there?), but who the fuck even cares? This is the most pointless argument I've ever heard of, if that demonstration didn't showcase the Strandberg, do you think Ola would have allowed it to be openly displayed on the internet?

Apparently, that was the guitar that you hear on the demo it doesn't matter if it was doctored or made to sound as clean as possible. It's still the guitar in question being demo'd and played, the point here is that if someone were that clean naturally when playing and played the same demo, it would be alright then?

It's a method of recording, this is as trivial as people debating whether a hairtie around the neck of the guitar is cheating or not. Then they realize Guthrie uses one, and so does Luke from Protest, then it automatically becomes alright to use one.  Techniques to sound good in the studio is fair game, it's just that, a technique. Worry about your own music, because if anyone has to reap the consequences of any of this, it's The HAARP Machine. And we'll all bear witness to that in due time.

Drop the argument, it's pointless and people are using it as an attempt to jump on either side A, or side B. Both looking like idiots.


----------



## Onegunsolution

Mother of god,  I thought I'd stroll through this thread discussin the tasty jams made by these guys and ->  &  &  <- is all that seems to be goin on.  ah well, can't wait for the album is all I can say haha


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Kenji20022 said:


> This got obnoxiously drawn out, thanks for clearing the air Al although I was hoping that would end. But there are people who want full disclosure (see what I did there?), but who the fuck even cares? This is the most pointless argument I've ever heard of, if that demonstration didn't showcase the Strandberg, do you think Ola would have allowed it to be openly displayed on the internet?
> 
> Apparently, that was the guitar that you hear on the demo it doesn't matter if it was doctored or made to sound as clean as possible. It's still the guitar in question being demo'd and played, the point here is that if someone were that clean naturally when playing and played the same demo, it would be alright then?
> 
> It's a method of recording, this is as trivial as people debating whether a hairtie around the neck of the guitar is cheating or not. Then they realize Guthrie uses one, and so does Luke from Protest, then it automatically becomes alright to use one.  Techniques to sound good in the studio is fair game, it's just that, a technique. Worry about your own music, because if anyone has to reap the consequences of any of this, it's The HAARP Machine. And we'll all bear witness to that in due time.
> 
> Drop the argument, it's pointless and people are using it as an attempt to jump on either side A, or side B. Both looking like idiots.


 
QFMFT 

I cant friggin wait for this album to come out. AAL's self-titled was my favorite release of the past five years and listening to HAARPs stuff gave me the same insta-goosebumps. Over-processed or whatever, the way that digitaly-recorded info played through speakers manipulates the air molecules in my general area is fanfuggintastic, and I'll be picking up a copy SON.


----------



## Kro497

Whoa, this was intense. Several great guitarists getting into it...bummed me out a touch.


----------



## Alice

1:23 Since we are on the subject.


----------



## TIBrent

Dirty laundry vented. Look it's a different game now a days as far as recording, guitar, drums, production etc is concerned. 10 years ago 98% of us wouldn't have been able to do half of the things we can do now. As far as recording, engineering, mixing, mastering or even releasing our music.
It's weird, when I listen to an old analog recording put straight to vinyl like Pink Floyd's wish you were here...there is this amazing warmth & clarity to it that cannot be duplicated. Once everything went digital we sort of lost that, & everything was so-so at very best for a long time...but then came an era in recent history of unreal digital enhancements. The axe-fx, logic, vst's by the billions, melodyne, superior drummer, dozens of companies making readily available extended range instruments...& now EVERYONE (within a modest budget) can do it themselves (bypassing the recording studio & record label), & by doing this, what we have found is that there are "little tricks" to sonically enhance &/or tighten sounds beyond ever imaginable. Some get super judgmental over it, others just recognize it as part of a sign of the times. The first time I heard a Joey Sturgis record I was like "HOLY MOLY", it was HUGE, bass drops everywhere, machine gun kick drums, chain saw guitars, uber pressent pitch perfect vocals etc...now how did he achieve those tones? I found out...replacing every drum & cymbal hit, extensively layering through a D.I. amp simulator, a lot of re-amping, extensive pro-tools clean & a crap-load of vst(s) with hardly any outboard gear/hardware. Snap! Got qualms with it? Yeah sort of...but that is my own issue.
So I think what I am getting at is, when we buy records, we want them to be worth the money because we are musicians, no one is rolling in the green here. We want those records to raise hairs & enthrall us. So let's stop judging what little extras we add to or subtract from our mixes to make it sonically spot on & start listening/or not... because we like the music.
While I think all the drama on this thread has gone far enough I will say this, a very wise thing was stated somewhere within this thread...the truth will come out. If you employ too many studio tricks & can't play your stuff, people will find out. You know why Devin Townsend is still where he is after all these years, even with his music getting progressively more taxing vocally & technically much more complicated? The guy puts in the hours & pulls it off live. Amen.
So in closing, Increase the peace & tune it LOW! 
-Brent


----------



## Fat-Elf

Man, that fight was intense. If something, it just made want to see them live just to see how well they play.  

On the other news, does this band have any other songs beside Pleiadian Keys? Really neat song but I want more.


----------



## djentinc

A friend of mine linked me to this thread, and I'm just gonna put my two cents in here.

Al, Nolly, Misha, you are ALL being ridiculous. All of you. Arguing over recording technicalities is ridiculous. Al, if you can pull it off live when you start playing live shows with the new lineup, then all these bullshit arguments about studio technique won't mean anything. It maybe would help those people feel at ease though if you posted a video of you playing a track from Disclosure where the audio all comes from a camera (like Misha's playthrough of MTD), but if you don't feel the need to do that, that's fine by me.

Misha, you are signed to the same label as THM (at least in the US anyway). It maybe would be better to take a more professional line and simply not discuss any issue you have with Al or any other members of THM on a public forum such as this. Nolly, the same advice applies to you.

I know that I'm not in a band/signed to a label etc. etc. etc. but I'm just using my common sense here, which some people in this scene/movement/whatever it is obviously seem to lack, especially when the internet is involved. I'm not taking sides here because, as I stated earlier in this message, this argument is completely and utterly ridiculous.


----------



## Cougs

Fat-Elf said:


> Man, that fight was intense. If something, it just made want to see them live just to see how well they play.
> 
> On the other news, does this band have any other songs beside Pleiadian Keys? Really neat song but I want more.


----------



## djentinc

Fat-Elf said:


> Man, that fight was intense. If something, it just made want to see them live just to see how well they play.
> 
> On the other news, does this band have any other songs beside Pleiadian Keys? Really neat song but I want more.



There are pre-pro demos and that "The Escapist Notion" playthrough, but no new songs from Disclosure as of yet. It's not long until the album comes out so it'll either get leaked soon or Sumerian will release a lyrics video or something in the next few weeks.


----------



## Fat-Elf

djentinc said:


> There are pre-pro demos and that "The Escapist Notion" playthrough, but no new songs from Disclosure as of yet. It's not long until the album comes out so it'll either get leaked soon or Sumerian will release a lyrics video or something in the next few weeks.



Cool. Apparently there is a chance to pre-order it. If the other songs are even half as good as Pleiadian Keys then this might be the album of the year.


----------



## reynoldsofski

NaYoN said:


> Funny thing. I talked with your old drummer and never did he badmouth the band or in any way tried to get involved with any discussion anout the band. In fact, other ex-members who I've also talked to keep saying you are negative towards them. Who's telling the truth here Al?



This.

Nor have I spoke to FRANKDAVE (scar symmetry) about this. 

Sweet




HAARP said:


> ''It's harder to live with the truth about you than to live with the lies about me.''



Absolutely hilarious. Good luck.


----------



## Maniacal

I fancy a BBQ this evening


----------



## Creech

Time for one of the old men to toss a nickel at this thread.

The logic of "he overdubbed, it sucks, I'm not buying it" is flawed. I appreciate your intent to keep things real, or pure, but let's be honest about a couple of things. You cannot say that a recording is what it sounds like in real life. I only have 24 bits of dynamic in digital, and in real life, we've got from a pin dropping to the globe cracking in half. Also, if I were to hold some of the bands out today, up to old standards, you all suck. Even Bulb and Nolly (don't get all butthurt, hold on, I'll explain). 

In March/April 1959, 6 musicians walked into a recording studio. They spent two days playing TOGETHER in ONE ROOM and cut one of the greatest Jazz albums of all time. Miles Davis' Kind of Blue is that album. It has some of the greatest players to ever step foot on earth on it. These guys knew how to pull it off in one take, as a BAND. No one does that today. To track drums, yes, but most the time these days, drummers play to scratch tracks, and when the whole band does play, often the takes are gone after the fact; they're there just to help keep the drummer in form.

Look. This pro music thing, it's a business, like it or not. Your money is in your audience's pocket, and you need to figure out a way to get it out. If you can do that by Milli Vanilli'ing your way to it, good for you. I'd be careful of getting caught, cause if you do, it's over. 

Heck, half the signed guitarists I've heard today would probably stand there shivering if you tried to trade 4's over a tune like Giant Steps. There's a lot of bullshit, bitch-ass, reasons people hate shit. "You know theory, you fag!" "Your not as talented as me, because I spent 6 days trying to figure out what was going on in that track, and you did it by cheating with ear training and theory." GTFO. 

Put the song on. If you like it, awesome. If not, put one on you do like, and stop trying to justify why it's good. It's good because it resonates with you and that's all that matters. 

And if you're in a signed band with an international audience, publicly criticizing another just makes you look like your ego is crumbling, to those of us who aren't 15 with their head up their ass. Cmon, you're way better than that.


----------



## isispelican

This is the internet, dont forget this. Half of Mishas posts in this thread are serious and the other half not and thats how everyones stance should be, if you take the internet too seriously you're not going to have a good time. Next thing you know is Al and Misha meet and become friends


----------



## slapnutz

Not sure if all this is serious or trolling... but heres a fact.

I personal didnt care about Haarp Machines music, I was well aware of the band.. but didnt listen to the music.

Now reading through this thread, I find I'm listening to their material more and more..... success?


----------



## Hankey

Creech said:


> Time for one of the old men to toss a nickel at this thread.
> 
> ...



I think you're kinda missing the point here. What most people here agree on is that it doesn't really matter what techniques you use for, or how you record a studio album, as long as it sounds good. If you're going for mechanical perfection, then by all means, use every trick in the book to achieve that result.

The problem however, is that a studio recording with several editing tricks (recording half speed, etc.) was used as a dub for a video advertisement for a particular brand of guitar. I and many others in this thread argue that if you're demo'ing a guitar or amp in a video, the sound should be as transparent as possible. Using a studio track over a mimed play through is not a good representation of said guitar or amp...


----------



## -Nolly-

I have no interest in pursuing this, despite the obvious baiting. In time I'm sure all will become self-evident


----------



## Creech

-Nolly- said:


> I have no interest in pursuing this, despite the obvious baiting. In time I'm sure all will become self-evident




Not baiting you Nolly, not at all. I'm merely pointing out the fact that if we were to judge everyone based on the way they record, no one, other than those who can nail an entire song in one take, would be good. 

...and don't weigh in on things like this; Periphery's criticism of a band like HAARP (same demographic) can be perceived to be the act of a threatened ego. 

..and Hankey. I didn't miss that point, I didn't address it. I'm addressing those of us who would say something sucks JUST because of the way it was tracked. Regarding the FACT (cmon, use your ears, it's definitely a studio recording) that they used a recording doesn't really bother me. When I first saw that video, I wasn't really focused on the sound of the guitar, or even the player. I think that video is to showcase Ola's talent for design and construction.
(Ok, I admit, I did focus on the player for a second, I wondered how well he's going to do in the US Marketplace, given that headgear and the amount of meatheads we have here, who would ban something because of a hat.)


----------



## splinter8451

Alice said:


> 1:23 Since we are on the subject.




So you made an account... just to post this? When Misha already said he had experimented with speeding up things earlier in the thread? He never said he wasn't guilty. 

GTFO.


----------



## ROAR

Yea I'm sure Misha and Nolly don't have anything better
to do than tend to their threatened ego.
Fucking please,
when can people get over this shit and just
either listen to the music, or don't!
It's a band, not the Truman Show.


----------



## Creech

ROAR said:


> Yea I'm sure Misha and Nolly don't have anything better
> to do than tend to their threatened ego.
> Fucking please,
> when can people get over this shit and just
> either listen to the music, or don't!
> It's a band, not the Truman Show.




I don't really care if they're ego is hurt or not. It can be perceived that way...which means, one could see it that way. That statement doesn't even say I believe their ego is hurt, it means I could see how someone could see it that way. If it doesn't matter, why post about it, ROAR. There is a reason they care, we just don't know what it is. Maybe it's because they're outing someone. If so, bad show, because they're on the same label. Honestly, I'm of the crowd that didn't give a fuck about Al's playing, I don't particularly care for it, personal pref. If this thread never happened, I wouldn't even know Al as the guitarist in HAARP, I might not even know about them. When I saw the Strandberg vid, beyond the thought about demographics in the US, I only saw him to be the lucky schmuck to have his number called by Ola. Most of his shit doesn't seem to follow a chord progression, it's just random scale and arpeggio runs played fast. That may be your thing, that's cool, it's just not me.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Creech said:


> I don't really care if they're ego is hurt or not. It can be perceived that way...which means, one could see it that way. That statement doesn't even say I believe their ego is hurt, it means I could see how someone could see it that way. If it doesn't matter, why post about it, ROAR. There is a reason they care, we just don't know what it is. Maybe it's because they're outing someone. If so, bad show, because they're on the same label. Honestly, I'm of the crowd that didn't give a fuck about Al's playing, I don't particularly care for it, personal pref. If this thread never happened, I wouldn't even know Al as the guitarist in HAARP, I might not even know about them. When I saw the Strandberg vid, beyond the thought about demographics in the US, I only saw him to be the lucky schmuck to have his number called by Ola. Most of his shit doesn't seem to follow a chord progression, it's just random scale and arpeggio runs played fast. That may be your thing, that's cool, it's just not me.


 
Doof.....


----------



## Creech

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Doof.....


 

LMAO, you're into the Australian EDM scene? Or just trying to bait me into going off on you?


----------



## ROAR

Anyways, I'm stoked to hear the rest of this record.
I'm still a little on the fence with Pleiadian Keys.
Is there a tracklist somewhere?


----------



## ncfiala

I figured I'd see why this thread was getting longer and longer and I got treated to a conspiracy theory, although I guess I should have expected that given the thread's title. People can record their music any way they want to, but they shouldn't misrepresent what they are doing.

Personally, I'm so sick of the super tight, compressed, overly processed sound of a lot of metal these days. Metal is turning into computer music. I guess some metal could already be considered computer music. How long will it be until it's just a bunch of perfectly timed blips and bleeps (some of it already sounds like that).

I long for some metal that is human. Raw, loose, and with some slop. Guys that just get into a room to play together and record an album in one take.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Creech said:


> LMAO, you're into the Australian EDM scene? Or just trying to bait me into going off on you?






Neither. I just randomly inserted a type of onomatopoeia. Geez....everyone takes the Internet too seriously or not seriously enough.


----------



## Purelojik

Seriously this is becoming like a youtube video comment zone. 
We're all here for a reason and thats to geek out at guitars and shit.
Lets lock this shit up and start over with a new HAARP thread without the drama. I come here to get my daily dose of guitar/music fun. This is just disappointing. if i want drama i'll go watch Bravo!


----------



## Creech

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Neither. I just randomly inserted a type of onomatopoeia. Geez....everyone takes the Internet too seriously or not seriously enough.




Ah my bad. Defenses are always up on the internet. Sorry bout that.


----------



## Randy

Purelojik said:


> Seriously this is becoming like a youtube video comment zone.
> We're all here for a reason and thats to geek out at guitars and shit.
> Lets lock this shit up and start over with a new HAARP thread without the drama. I come here to get my daily dose of guitar/music fun. This is just disappointing. if i want drama i'll go watch Bravo!



This guy's got a point. 

Shit's getting locked for now. We'll reopen or start over when everyone's gotten a chance to iron the wrinkles out of their undergarments.


----------

